# Cosa fare con una moglie che ha tradito con più uomini?



## illusione (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Cosa fare con una moglie che ha tradito con più uomini?*

Ciao a tutti,
dopo tante letture sull’argomento ho deciso di scrivere la mia storia per avere qualche consiglio sul come comportarmi. Magari qualcuno ha già vissuto una situazione analoga.

Ho 46 anni, mia moglie 38, ci conosciamo da 12 anni e siamo sposati da 8.
Abbiamo una splendida bambina di 6 anni. Io avrei voluto anche un altro figlio, mia moglie no.

Lo scorso 15 dicembre ho scoperto che mia moglie da qualche mese aveva una relazione con un uomo di 64 anni e poi, cercando ancora, ho trovato prove di un altro tradimento con un uomo di 37 anni. Questa relazione, la più importante, è iniziata circa 5 anni fa e da almeno 3 ha risvolto fisico. Come se non bastasse, anche con il papà di una compagna di scuola di nostra figlia, da cercato di instaurare un’amicizia particolare.

Ripresomi dallo sconcerto dei fatti, ho chiesto a mia moglie chiarimenti ed in parte ho ottenuto delle confessioni. Ora però dice di non amarmi più e che l’accaduto non è la causa del nostro fallimento di coppia, ma la conseguenza. I nostri problemi, a sua opinione, sono dovuti alla nostra incompatibilità di carattere. Mi ha chiesto scusa per avermi mancato di rispetto, ma non è totalmente pentita di quanto accaduto e poi, continua, non ci sono spiegazioni razionali ai fatti di cuore. E’ accaduto punto e basta.

Sono emotivamente distrutto. Pensavo fosse orgogliosa di noi, invece per lei è tutto un fallimento. Abbiamo una casa nostra (acquistata da me quando lei ancora era una studentessa universitaria) ed un piccolo appartamento da reddito dove abbiamo investito i nostri risparmi. Ora, a crisi esplosa, rimette in discussione tantissime nostre scelte e prima tra tutte l’acquisto dell’appartamento da reddito.

Che ci fossero delle difficoltà nel nostro matrimonio lo avevo capito già da anni e più volte le avevo sollevato il problema. Il suo desiderio sessuale nei miei confronti era troppo limitato e il suo coinvolgimento per il lavoro troppo forte. Quasi ogni sera si finiva con il parlare del suo lavoro e poi, da un certo punto, di un cliente in particolare (il suo amante più importante) Poi, una sera di circa tre mesi fa mi ha detto: “hai rotto il vaso, io non ti amo più e voglio la separazione”. E pensare che la sera prima mi aveva ringraziato affettuosamente per averla aspettata dal rientro di una cena di lavoro.

Ora non so più cosa pensare. A settembre l’amante suo cliente di lavoro le aveva chiesto tempo perché sua moglie gli aveva riferito di essere incinta del terzo figlio e “non aveva tempo di pensarla come avrebbe voluto”. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie aveva dichiarato all’amante “non proprio giovane” di amarlo tantissimo e di attenderlo dal ritorno di un suo viaggio.

Mia moglie l’ho sempre amata e forse l’amo ancora; la trovo desiderabile, ma quanto scoperto mi porta a pensare che non abbia proprio senso cercare di trattenerla. Comincio a metterla in discussione anche come madre poiché ha presentato e fatto apprezzare a nostra figlia entrambe i suoi “amici”. 

Cosa dovrei fare? Continuare ridandole fiducia? Cercare di riconquistarla? Lasciarla andare? Cacciarla? Ho tutte le opzioni disponibili, ma intanto ho difficoltà a dormire. Ho un’immagine in testa di lei che mi tradisce molto forte. Troppi sono i particolari letti, troppi gli inviti fatti per ritrovarsi a casa nostra o nella mia macchina e troppi i commenti del giorno dopo. Avrei forse compreso un tradimento occasionale, ma così lo trovo premeditato.

I suoi amanti li ho identificati e telefonicamente gli ho avvertiti di allontanarsi da mia moglie per evitare altre mie azioni.

Personalmente ho sempre creduto nella coerenza, nell’onestà, nella lealtà e nel coraggio di affrontare i propri sbagli per pagarne le conseguenze. Non accetto i soprusi, biasimo i codardi e, se possibile (non sono un eroe), combatto i furbi. Come dovrei considerare quelle persone che all’ombra del loro matrimonio conducono una vita parallela fatta di menzogne? Persone infelici che non hanno trovato la loro strada o furbetti che alla fine cercano "tanto a poco"?

Nelle mie elucubrazioni mentali mi capita anche di pensare alla moglie dell’altro, l’amante cliente. Avrà qualche sospetto? Saprà anche lei più o meno tutto? E se non sapesse nulla, avrà il diritto di essere informata in quanto donna, moglie e madre?

Se poi penso che l’incipit di tutta questa storia potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che l’amante cliente si sarà beato della sua posizione dominante nel rapporto cliente-fornitore subito da mia moglie, penso anche: quante volte avrà chiesto alle signore rappresenti dei "favori personali"? Certo mia moglie ha le sue colpe, ma non ne avrà forse meno? Decisamente, i sentimenti (i mie) mi portano a giustificare anche l’ingiustificabile

Grazie per qualunque vostro consiglio.


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Preparati dall'avvocato e preparati che la causa sarà dura, tua moglie tenterà di spennarti di cose tue vista la mancanza di pentimento per quello che ti ha fatto, capisco che l'amore possa finire, ma non la si dà a più uomini parlando di amore, scusami quelle non sono questioni di cuore (due amanti) è solo questione di voglia di salamino.
Vai da un avvocato e metti appposto un paio di cose con lui e sii preparato a quello che tua moglie ti dico ti farà con certezza, cercherà di spennarti totalmente, ma non perchè cattiva, ma perchè pensaerà di avwerne diritto per aver passato quegli anni con te (come se tu non li avessi passati con lei).
Scusa una cosa, la casa è a tuo nome? Spero proprio di si, invece l'altro appartamento? 
Tu sei in via di divorzio, forse  non te ne rendi conto ma la tua condizione non è salvabile e ne accettabile, mi dispiace.


----------



## dave.one (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare? Continuare ridandole fiducia? Cercare di riconquistarla? Lasciarla andare? Cacciarla? Ho tutte le opzioni disponibili, ma intanto ho difficoltà a dormire. Ho un’immagine in testa di lei che mi tradisce molto forte. Troppi sono i particolari letti, troppi gli inviti fatti per ritrovarsi a casa nostra o nella mia macchina e troppi i commenti del giorno dopo. Avrei forse compreso un tradimento occasionale, ma così lo trovo premeditato.
> 
> Nelle mie elucubrazioni mentali mi capita anche di pensare alla moglie dell’altro, l’amante cliente. Avrà qualche sospetto? Saprà anche lei più o meno tutto? E se non sapesse nulla, avrà il diritto di essere informata in quanto donna, moglie e madre?
> 
> Grazie per qualunque vostro consiglio.


Ciao. Spiace leggere la tua storia, e me ne rammarico per quanto è successo.
Troverai la mia storia nel confessionale, ma comunque mi è successo più o meno quanto è successo a te.
Ho tagliato volutamente il tuo post lasciando un paio di paragrafi ai quali cerco di rispondere.
Ora sono un virtuale separato, intendendo dire che vivo in un'altra casa. Vedo i bambini quando possibile e per il momento sto cercando di ricostruirmi una vita.
Ho imparato tante cose da quest'esperienza, negativa.
Parti da un presupposto: ami ancora tua moglie? Lei ama te? Se le due risposte non collimano, perché dovresti riconquistarla (ammesso di riuscirci)?
Credo che la più importante sia che in un rapporto si è sempre in due. Le colpe sono da ambe le parti, il tradimento solca il rapporto aprendo un burrone tra le parti.
Mettiti il cuore in pace: qualunque cosa ti dirà tua moglie a proposito della relazione che ha ed ha avuto con l'altro o gli altri, ti suonerà falsa e menzognera, perché i pensieri faranno il brutto scherzo di farti credere quanto di peggio sia possibile e non riuscirai ad essere obiettivo (ma è logico). Questo per dirti che potrai benissimo chiedere a tua moglie mille spiegazioni e porle mille perché, ma la verità non la conoscerai mai, oppure ti verrà detta ma non riuscirai a (o non vorrai) carpirne il perché.
Il tempo, piano piano, riuscirà a renderti più obiettivo.
Lascia stare la moglie dell'altro o degli altri: sono affari loro, che si lavino i panni sporchi nella loro famiglia, non addossarti questo compito che, di principio, non ti compete.
Scusa la franchezza. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Il tempo, piano piano, riuscirà a renderti più obiettivo.
> Lascia stare la moglie dell'altro o degli altri: sono affari loro, che si lavino i panni sporchi nella loro famiglia, non addossarti questo compito che, di principio, non ti compete.
> Scusa la franchezza. In bocca al lupo.


Invece dissento, la cara VcomeeVendetta ha dimostrato quanto possa almeno far  bene all'ego distrutto di una persona, quindi io dico invece che gli altri in misura minore incidono, comunque non dire nulla si diventa ad essere diplomaticamente complici di quel tradimento...mai essere complici di una azione criminosa! Io con pacatezza smerderei il tizio pubbblicamente (usando solo fatti reali e non offfese) e via...poi tutti i casini sono fatti degli altri.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Ciao!
mi dispiace davvero per quello che ti è successo e penso che nessuno di noi possa dirti quello che devi fare...devi solo seguire il tuo "istinto" e a questo punto fare quello che ritieni più giusto per te e per la tua serenità.

io capisco che c'è una bambina di mezzo e che questo rende tutto più difficile, ma tua moglie ti ha detto che non ti ama e tu devi solo chiederti in primis se sei disposto a passare il resto della tua vita con una donna che non ti ama.... e cmq devi tenere presente che lei ti ha chiesto il divorzio....quindi se è questo che vuole alla fine probabilmente lo otterrà anche attraverso "mezzi" legali.

Fatti coraggio caro...e cerca di tenere alto il tuo orgoglio e la tua dignità di uomo, marito e padre!

un abbraccio
Simy


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece dissento, la cara VcomeeVendetta ha dimostrato quanto possa almeno far bene all'ego distrutto di una persona, quindi io dico invece che gli altri in misura minore incidono, comunque non dire nulla si diventa ad essere diplomaticamente complici di quel tradimento...mai essere complici di una azione criminosa! Io con pacatezza smerderei il tizio pubbblicamente (usando solo fatti reali e non offfese) e via...poi tutti i casini sono fatti degli altri.


 Daniele non esiste solo la vendetta nella vita!


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele non esiste solo la vendetta nella vita!


Simy, ma fa tanto bene ad un danno all'autostima come è un tradimento. Scusa una cosa, agli altri soggetti in questione non è fottuto un cavolo di metterci in questa condizione...perchè noi dovremmo farci scrupoli verso di loro se la cosa potrebbe darci anche solo un piccolo trampolino di lancio per stare meglio?
Io con la mia prima ex non lo feci percjhè di mezzo c'era una bambina, ma potevo benissimo farlo, alla fine la moglie avrebbe forse preso più soldi (e le avrei in questo fatto un piacere), visto che lei ha sempre detto di essere tradita da lui, ma senza prove si va poco avanti...ed  io sarei stato la prova, sai che brutto dire una cosa ed essere considerati dei poveri scemi? Almeno adesso lei saprebbe di non esserlo e capirebbe più cose che prima magari non capiva.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, ma fa tanto bene ad un danno all'autostima come è un tradimento. Scusa una cosa, agli altri soggetti in questione non è fottuto un cavolo di metterci in questa condizione...perchè noi dovremmo farci scrupoli verso di loro se la cosa potrebbe darci anche solo un piccolo trampolino di lancio per stare meglio?
> Io con la mia prima ex non lo feci percjhè di mezzo c'era una bambina, ma potevo benissimo farlo, alla fine la moglie avrebbe forse preso più soldi (e le avrei in questo fatto un piacere), visto che lei ha sempre detto di essere tradita da lui, ma senza prove si va poco avanti...ed io sarei stato la prova, sai che brutto dire una cosa ed essere considerati dei poveri scemi? Almeno adesso lei saprebbe di non esserlo e capirebbe più cose che prima magari non capiva.


 perchè in questo modo scenderemmo al loro stesso livello...e se permetti io non voglio scendere allo stesso livello di uno stronzo che ha giocato coi miei sentimenti... vado avanti per la mia strada senza voltarmi... secondo me questa è la miglior vendetta


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ...........
> *1. *mia moglie .... dice di non amarmi più e che l’accaduto non è la causa del nostro fallimento di coppia, ma la conseguenza. I nostri problemi, a sua opinione, sono dovuti alla nostra incompatibilità di carattere. Mi ha chiesto scusa per avermi mancato di rispetto, ma non è totalmente pentita di quanto accaduto e poi, continua, *non ci sono spiegazioni razionali ai fatti di cuore*. E’ accaduto punto e basta.
> 
> ...


1. trovare "giustificazioni" è attività comune di tutti i traditori: certo, giustificare il tradimento col disaccordo per un acquisto di immobile a reddito è nuova 
sul grassetto, poi, ci sarebbe stato da dirle che ha un cuore mooolto grande: 1 amante può essere un fatto di cuore, 3 , più o meno in contemporanea, sembrano più una ricerca compulsiva di surrogati dell'autostima

2. trattenere non è mai l'opzione giusta: chi resta lo deve fare per scelta consapevole

3. non mi pare che lei la voglia la tua fiducia
e non so come potresti fidarti di una donna che invitava gli amanti a casa, è un gesto che non testimonia molto a favore del desiderio di non offendere il tradito più di quanto non sia strettamante intrinseco al tradimento: quasi una voglia di sfregio

4. se parli di tua moglie, si direbbe forse entrambi, sicuramente la seconda

5. e per gli altri 2? ma tutti gli uomini vogliono vessare tua moglie per portarsela a letto?
non voglio infierire, anch'io son stata campionessa di categoria di free climbing giustificatorio: ma cerca di contestualizzare
e ricorda che è inutile disquisire sulle capacità di perdono del tradito se il traditore non ha alcun desiderio di essere perdonato


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2011)

Ciao Illusione!
Talora è proprio l'essersi affiancate a uomini tanto meritevoli di affezione e rispetto a rendere le promiscue sabbiature pelviche di oltraggiosa consunzione, da parte delle femmine sgorbie che ne godono, ancora più abominevoli.

Ella ti ha offerto le sue anguille fritte in una padella di rugginoso ferro dopo averle ben condite con sali d'arsenico e tu ora stai sudando e sputando sangue e bava rossa, ma lo sputo delle tue interiora ha bersaglio insignificante e aberrante, giacchè vai ingiuriando i pescivendoli piuttosto che l'avvelenatrice.

Guarda nella madia di olmo durissimo che mantiene il miglio nelle dispense sane e, con non sorprendente sorpresa, troverai la tua ricolma di segale cornuta, viziosa e asciutta!

La tua mugliera, trafficata quale funivia dopo copiosa nevicata, è origine e fine degli sgusci che la levigarono, del muco verde che la ricoprì e dello stacanovista rapace che ama lo sciapo tuo fegato.
Non vi è transustanziazione della usurata Pasife dopo che abbia ben imbottito il suo simulacro bovino e locatolo dinanzi al libertino ballatoio di manzi solleciti!
Non recheranno sollievo le ore che non numererai serene, a guisa di gnomone umano, ma silurerai gli U-bot con ineguale fierezza senza mai trovare il cablaggio del codice Enigma!

L'abomaso, dall'odore salutare di bollito e frattaglie ben condite, sarà ben lungi dallo sfintere nelle lunghe notti polari della tua anima morchiosa e intenta a leggere filotee mitopoietiche.
E non sarà l'essenza di future memorie a rendere più lieve la scarnificazione del tuo Ka, che invero si quadripartirà in canopi di alabastro, ma le contingenze oblique e riprodotte a margotta pianteranno stoloni profondissimi fin nella ghiandola pineale.

Potrebbe anche eccitarti l'idea di vederla posseduta dai tentacoli di un calamaro gigante sulle spiagge dell'Hokkaido, ma tutto ciò non sarebbe di cruscanza alcuna!

Quindi secerni la bile, molla la gonza e vivi felice!

Ciao!


----------



## xfactor (7 Febbraio 2011)

Prenderla a calci nel deretano, sbatterla fuori di casa, trovare un ottimo avvocato , chiedere la separazione con addebito, crescere tua figlia, rifarti una vita .

Per quanto riguarda gli altri.........., beh visto che ormai hai perso tua moglie non vedo perchè debba uscirne solo tu perdente! ( CABINA TELEFONICA , NON USARE SCHEDE MA MONETA E AVVISA LE MOGLI) .

Non recupererai tua moglie ma sai che bella vendetta?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Prenderla a calci nel deretano, sbatterla fuori di casa, *trovare un ottimo avvocato* , chiedere la separazione con addebito, crescere tua figlia, rifarti una vita .
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli altri.........., beh visto che ormai hai perso tua moglie non vedo perchè debba uscirne solo tu perdente! ( CABINA TELEFONICA , NON USARE SCHEDE MA MONETA E AVVISA LE MOGLI) .
> 
> Non recupererai tua moglie ma sai che bella vendetta?


concordo solo col grassetto :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè in questo modo scenderemmo al loro stesso livello...e se permetti io non voglio scendere allo stesso livello di uno stronzo che ha giocato coi miei sentimenti... vado avanti per la mia strada senza voltarmi... secondo me questa è la miglior vendetta


E' una cavolata che ci hanno inculcato, che le persone lasciano perdere per  dimostrare di essere supeeriori...a chi e a cosa e in che contesto? Sai, alla fine si basa su questa idea l'impunibilità di alcuni comportamenti scorretti, perchè visto che non succede nulla di male...perchè non essere scorretti.
La gente non ha una coscienza, cosa gli importa di aver fatto del male ad una persona? mentre invece un danno alla immagine  se lo ricordano per molto tempo. Mai dare per scontato che un qualche atteggiamento  scorretto possa non avere reali punizioni, è solo che sono molto sogggettive.
In questo uomo gli ricorderei che la moglie si è scopata 3 uomini diversi, ammazza che cuore grande che ha.


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> concordo solo col grassetto :unhappy:


Io sono daccordo anche con il cacciarla di casa (ovviamente dandole l'altro appartamento) e chiedere la separazione con addebito, perchè 3 amanti...sono davvero da addebito forte.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' una cavolata che ci hanno inculcato, che le persone lasciano perdere per dimostrare di essere supeeriori...a chi e a cosa e in che contesto? Sai, alla fine si basa su questa idea l'impunibilità di alcuni comportamenti scorretti, perchè visto che non succede nulla di male...perchè non essere scorretti.
> La gente non ha una coscienza, cosa gli importa di aver fatto del male ad una persona? mentre invece un danno alla immagine se lo ricordano per molto tempo. Mai dare per scontato che un qualche atteggiamento scorretto possa non avere reali punizioni, è solo che sono molto sogggettive.
> In questo uomo gli ricorderei che la moglie si è scopata 3 uomini diversi, ammazza che cuore grande che ha.


 io non voglio dimostrare di essere superiore a nessuno! 
il problema è la coscienza..la mia coscienza! e non perchè qualcuno me l'ha inculcato...io credo che il male non si debba necessariamente ripagare con altro male....scusa ma questo è il mio punto di vista


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè in questo modo scenderemmo al loro stesso livello...e se permetti io non voglio scendere allo stesso livello di uno stronzo che ha giocato coi miei sentimenti... *vado avanti per la mia strada senza voltarmi... secondo me questa è la miglior vendetta*


Quoto e se posso ti pigio......:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non voglio dimostrare di essere superiore a nessuno!
> il problema è la coscienza..la mia coscienza! e non perchè qualcuno me l'ha inculcato...io credo che il male non si debba necessariamente ripagare con altro male....scusa ma questo è il mio punto di vista


Riquoto.....ma non ti ci abituare:up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono daccordo anche con il cacciarla di casa (ovviamente dandole l'altro appartamento) e chiedere la separazione con addebito, perchè 3 amanti...sono davvero da addebito forte.


cacciarla di casa non dipende da lui

quel che può ottenere dipende dall'ottimo avvocato


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e se posso ti pigio......:up::up::up:


 Grazie cara!! comunciavo a preoccuparmi che non c'eri!! 
buona giornata


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie cara!! comunciavo a preoccuparmi che non c'eri!!
> buona giornata


Ci sono, ci sono, ho scritto tanto ieri, per litigare un po' con Daniele. Oggi leggo e mi riposo.
Tanto dici tu quello che vorrei dire io, risparmio energia per la prossima volta che mi girano.......


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ( CABINA TELEFONICA , NON USARE SCHEDE MA MONETA E AVVISA LE MOGLI) .


L'ultima volta che ho visto un telefono a gettoni, avevo la frangetta. Oggi mi pettino col Mach 3.

Non riuscirò mai a capire stà cosa della vendetta. Cioè posso capire che nel breve-medio periodo possa essere salutare per il proprio ego, ma poi che ti rimane ? 

Lui ne uscirà non perdente solo riprendendosi la propria vita, non avvisando le mogli degli amanti di sua moglie. In quel modo è come in una partita di calcio quando chiudi il primo tempo 1 a 2, ma al 90esimo hai perso 3 a 2. Ma il primo tempo vincevamo però.......


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *L'ultima volta che ho visto un telefono a gettoni, avevo la frangetta. Oggi mi pettino col Mach 3.*
> 
> Non riuscirò mai a capire stà cosa della vendetta. Cioè posso capire che nel breve-medio periodo possa essere salutare per il proprio ego, ma poi che ti rimane ?
> 
> Lui ne uscirà non perdente solo riprendendosi la propria vita, non avvisando le mogli degli amanti di sua moglie. In quel modo è come in una partita di calcio quando chiudi il primo tempo 1 a 2, ma al 90esimo hai perso 3 a 2. Ma il primo tempo vincevamo però.......


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per il resto sono d'accordo con te su tutto!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per il resto sono d'accordo con te su tutto!


Pensa che io devo concordare anche sulla frangetta...

Sul mach 3 no però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io devo concordare anche sulla frangetta...
> 
> Sul mach 3 no però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
idem :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Dire la verità non è  malvagità Simy, è semplice e pura verità! Pensa in teoria una bugia è una cosa cattiva. 
Chi dice il vero mai deve temere da quello che dirà!Io sono stato zitto tempo fa...con il risultato che i due sanno che la cosa era sbagliata e pensa...gli amici di lui non sanno dopo anni che lui ha una relazione con la mia ex! Se avessi parlato almeno avrei dato un poco di giustizia a quella donna che si ritrova adesso senza lavoro (lavorava con il marito, adesso ci lavora la mia ex!) e magari con dei buoni soldi, ma decisamente era giusto di averne di più per quello che faceva il suo porco maiale  di marito (le puttane, le tailandesi minorenni...c'è un universo di schifezza dietro a quel uomo).


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dire la verità non è malvagità Simy, è semplice e pura verità! Pensa in teoria una bugia è una cosa cattiva.
> Chi dice il vero mai deve temere da quello che dirà!


 lo so e hai ragione su questo.....ma la vendetta non è solo dire la verità......è anche procurare sofferenza ad altre perone 

e ti assicuro che stai parlando con una che è estremante sincera nella vita....io a volte non riesco a "vedere" la cattiveria nemmeno di fornte all'evidenza, ma la parola vendetta non c'è nel mio vocabolario


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so e hai ragione su questo.....ma la vendetta non è solo dire la verità......è anche procurare sofferenza ad altre perone
> 
> e ti assicuro che stai parlando con una che è estremante sincera nella vita....io a volte non riesco a "vedere" la cattiveria nemmeno di fornte all'evidenza, ma la parola vendetta non c'è nel mio vocabolario


Simy, io di mio ho deciso di non tacere più le porcate dellla gente, se vengo a scoprirle per regola le metto in piazza, solo per avere un comportamento uniforme e costante.
Se venissi tradito lo direi all'altra persona, ma come se venisse tradito il mio migliore amico...o se il mio migliore amico tradisse, anzi, pensa che lui sa che io non lo coprirei se in torto, lo aiuterei dopo, ma non coprirei mai un suo malfatto, non voglio essere colpevole di cose altrui.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, io di mio ho deciso di non tacere più le porcate dellla gente, se vengo a scoprirle per regola le metto in piazza, solo per avere un comportamento uniforme e costante.
> Se venissi tradito lo direi all'altra persona, ma come se venisse tradito il mio migliore amico...o se il mio migliore amico tradisse, anzi, pensa che lui sa che io non lo coprirei se in torto, lo aiuterei dopo, ma non coprirei mai un suo malfatto, non voglio essere colpevole di cose altrui.


 ma infatti io non ti sto mica condannando! io rispetto la tua decisone ma non la condivido, nello stesso modo in cui tu probabilmente non condividi la mia! sono punti di vista ed entrambi meritano rispetto...:up:


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti io non ti sto mica condannando! io rispetto la tua decisone ma non la condivido, nello stesso modo in cui tu probabilmente non condividi la mia! sono punti di vista ed entrambi meritano rispetto...:up:


Non sai cosa darei per migliorare la mia capacità di comprendere le bugie...non sai quanto mi divertirei. Niente più veli, niente più bugie a fin di bene (che non lo sono mai), niente più falsità che tanto mi hanno fatto del male.


----------



## minnie (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> dopo tante letture sull’argomento ho deciso di scrivere la mia storia per avere qualche consiglio sul come comportarmi. Magari qualcuno ha già vissuto una situazione analoga.
> 
> Ho 46 anni, mia moglie 38, ci conosciamo da 12 anni e siamo sposati da 8.
> ...


Ciao Illusione, e benvenuto.
Mi dispiace moltissimo per la tua situazione, perchè scoprire di aver vissuto in un'illusione per anni penso sia ancora peggio del tradimento in se...
Per il resto, ritengo che tua moglie, adesso, sia stata abbastanza chiara: non ti ama. Non credo che ci sia molto da recuperare in questo senso... per recuperare bisogna volerlo in due... 
Ora potete scegliere se mantenere una "convivenza" accettabile, ma solo di facciata, per una serie di interessi comuni, fra cui la figlia, o ricostruirsi ognuno una vita per conto proprio...
La scelta fra una o l'altra strada, nonostante tutti i consigli che ti possiamo dare qui (e che sono frutto di situazioni, momenti e necessità diversi che ci sono capitate) è solo tua. Segui il tuo cuore si, ma anche un pizzico di ragione. 
Per l'avvisare le mogli altrui, invece, concordo con chi ti dice di lasciare perdere: causeresti altro dolore, pari a quello che provi tu. Come è successo per te, le bugie hanno le gambe corte e prima o poi le cose usciranno per conto loro....
In bocca al lupo e coraggio....


----------



## xfactor (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy , con tutto il bene che ti voglio............

Allora stando alla vostra idea ........magari lui gli deve anche passare gli alimenti , la casa, la figlia dopo che lei lo ha tradito?

Ha ragione Daniele basta buonismo ............ fanculo a lei !!!!


----------



## xfactor (7 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Illusione, e benvenuto.
> Mi dispiace moltissimo per la tua situazione, perchè scoprire di aver vissuto in un'illusione per anni penso sia ancora peggio del tradimento in se...
> Per il resto, ritengo che tua moglie, adesso, sia stata abbastanza chiara: non ti ama. Non credo che ci sia molto da recuperare in questo senso... per recuperare bisogna volerlo in due...
> Ora potete scegliere se mantenere una "convivenza" accettabile, ma solo di facciata, per una serie di interessi comuni, fra cui la figlia, o ricostruirsi ognuno una vita per conto proprio...
> ...


eccone un'altra.......perchè tu e la mangia codaallavacinara non andate a giocare sulla ferrovia??????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Simy , con tutto il bene che ti voglio............
> 
> Allora stando alla vostra idea ........magari lui gli deve anche passare gli alimenti , la casa, la figlia dopo che lei lo ha tradito?
> 
> Ha ragione Daniele basta buonismo ............ fanculo a lei !!!!


 no assolutamente! lui non deve fare nulla di tutto questo...non sto dicendo questo! io l'unica cosa che non condivido è qualla di chiamare le mogli dei 3 e spiattellare tutto! 

....cmq la coda alla vaccinara è uno spettacolo! prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> eccone un'altra.......perchè tu e la mangia codaallavacinara non andate a giocare sulla ferrovia??????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Cioè se proprio proprio devi vendicarti, o difenderti, se uno ti molla  una pizza, intesa come schiaffo e non come capricciosa, tu per  vendicarti lo molli agli amici suoi ? 

Simy, perchè la coratella ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè se proprio proprio devi vendicarti, o difenderti, se uno ti molla una pizza, intesa come schiaffo e non come capricciosa, tu per vendicarti lo molli agli amici suoi ?
> 
> *Simy, perchè la coratella* ? :mrgreen:


 e i rigatoni co la pajata??? 

ps. a me personalmente la coratella non piace!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no assolutamente! lui non deve fare nulla di tutto questo...non sto dicendo questo! io l'unica cosa che non condivido è qualla di chiamare le mogli dei 3 e spiattellare tutto!
> 
> ....cmq *la coda alla vaccinara è uno spettacolo*! prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


io la cucino da urlo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e i rigatoni co la pajata???
> 
> ps. a me personalmente la coratella non piace!


 
manco a me 


invece ...

arriba pollo coi peperoni !


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ps. a me personalmente la coratella non piace!





Amoremio ha detto:


> manco a me



Dite la verità a voi v'hanno adottato, non siete romane :bleble:

Comunque è vero, la coratella è un piatto molto particolare che può non piacere.


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2011)

Ciao, mi spiace molto per il tuo stato d'animo ma l'unico consiglio che posso darti è quello di andare da un buon avvocato e di pararti il di dietro!

A quanto ho capito lei lavora, dunque è già una buona cosa!


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> manco a me
> 
> 
> invece ...
> ...


BONO!! quasi quasi me lo faccio per cena!!! :up:



Tubarao ha detto:


> Dite la verità a voi v'hanno adottato, non siete romane :bleble:
> 
> Comunque è vero, la coratella è un piatto molto particolare che può non piacere.


 aò mo non è che pe esse romane ce deve piacè pe forza la coratella!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *io la cucino da urlo*!:mrgreen:


 Anche a me viene bene!!.... ma visto che la tua è da urlo mi inviti quando la fai???? :mexican::mexican:


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare? Continuare ridandole fiducia? Cercare di riconquistarla? Lasciarla andare? Cacciarla? Ho tutte le opzioni disponibili, ma intanto ho difficoltà a dormire.


Ti ha detto che hai rotto il suo "vaso", il parallelismo delle sue vite che vi dava stabilità.

Ti ha detto di non amarti.

Ti ha detto che vuole la separazione.

Potresti accontentarla, ma tu su quale aspetto della vostra relazione puoi contare di trattenerla?


----------



## minnie (7 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> eccone un'altra.......perchè tu e la mangia codaallavacinara non andate a giocare sulla ferrovia??????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 :bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> BONO!! quasi quasi me lo faccio per cena!!! :up:
> 
> 
> aò mo non è che pe esse romane ce deve piacè pe forza la coratella!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:up:


e diglielo a 'sto pischello


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche a me viene bene!!.... ma visto che la tua è da urlo mi inviti quando la fai???? :mexican::mexican:


a te piace col sedano croccante classic style?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti ha detto che hai rotto il suo "vaso", il parallelismo delle sue vite che vi dava stabilità.
> 
> Ti ha detto di non amarti.
> 
> ...


 
illusione, scusa gli OT

la domanda è fondamentale

a prescindere dal motivo per cui tu al momento voglia trattenerla


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a te piace col sedano croccante classic style?


 si la classica!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si la classica!


vabbè!

ti convertirò


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Che ci fossero delle difficoltà nel nostro matrimonio lo avevo capito già da anni e più volte le avevo sollevato il problema. Il suo desiderio sessuale nei miei confronti era troppo limitato e il suo coinvolgimento per il lavoro troppo forte. Quasi ogni sera si finiva con il parlare del suo lavoro e poi, da un certo punto, di un cliente in particolare (il suo amante più importante) Poi, una sera di circa tre mesi fa mi ha detto: *“hai rotto il vaso, io non ti amo più e voglio la separazione”. *E pensare che la sera prima mi aveva ringraziato affettuosamente per averla aspettata dal rientro di una cena di lavoro.


Caro illusione, hai tutta la mia solidarietà. Immagino che la tua situazione sia molto difficile e che per te sia davvero dura.

Mi sono permessa di evidenziare la frase che, secondo me, è il centro di tutto. Tu _hai rotto il vaso_, secondo tua moglie. Hai scoperto una serie di tradimenti che probabilmente erano il sintomo di un malessere di coppia che anche tu percepivi ma che, per tua moglie, sono serviti da pretesto per giustificare ciò che faceva alle tue spalle.
Il nostro matrimonio ha dei problemi, avrà pensato, la vita è una sola e io cerco altrove ciò che non riesco più a trovare nella mia vita di coppia. In poche parole, si è arresa e ha colto le sue opportunità.

Ecco perchè tua moglie non avverte un grande senso di colpa. Perchè lei si è allontanata da te diversi anni fa. Probabilmente ha messo in atto già da tempo un distacco emotivo nei tuoi confronti che tu hai colto solo parzialmente e di cui ti rendi conto pienamente soltanto ora.

La realtà è che tua moglie ha abbandonato la nave ben prima che tu te ne accorgessi. Il problema è che, come spesso succede nei casi di tradimento, ha fatto tutto da sola: ha preferito scegliere da sola per tutti e due, tenendo i piedi in due scarpe e lavorando subdolamente per incoraggiarti a vedere ciò che tu volevi vedere. E nel momento in cui è stata scoperta ha scelto il male minore. Ha capito che il distacco da te, per lei, sarebbe stato meno difficile del distacco dai suoi amanti.

Ora, il mio consiglio è di riprendere in mano la tua vita, grazie al fatto che adesso giocate a carte scoperte. Una volta ripulita la vostra storia da tutte le falsità che c'erano, hai la possibilità di decidere, di fare una scelta.
La scelta più giusta, per me, sarebbe quella che ti rimette al centro del tuo mondo, insieme alla tua bambina, senza occuparti più di tua moglie che, a quanto pare, riesce a far bene i propri interessi.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vabbè!
> 
> ti convertirò


 ok ci sto! accetto la sfida!


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> dopo tante letture sull’argomento ho deciso di scrivere la mia storia per avere qualche consiglio sul come comportarmi. Magari qualcuno ha già vissuto una situazione analoga.
> 
> Ho 46 anni, mia moglie 38, ci conosciamo da 12 anni e siamo sposati da 8.
> ...


Che troiona  non rispetta niente e nessuno.

Da subito vai da un avvocato e riparati il c**o, tua moglie e' priva di scrupoli, a lei basta farsi scopare in giro e basta :calcio: :bleah:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2011)

Illusione, tua moglie _ha già cancellato il tuo nome dalla sua facciata _e tu, puoi pure _confondere i tuoi alibi e le sue ragioni_, ma non per sempre, solo per il tempo a te necessario per capire che comunque _chi giocava con i quattro assi, bada bene di un colore solo, in mano_ era lei, e lei li _ha nascosti e giocati come voleva_ Ora il f_uturo potrà sembrarti invadente,_ ma si è sempre abbastanza _giovani per stracciarlo con la fantasia._

:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Illusione, tua moglie _ha già cancellato il tuo nome dalla sua facciata _e tu, puoi pure _confondere i tuoi alibi e le sue ragioni_, ma non per sempre, solo per il tempo a te necessario per capire che comunque _chi giocava con i quattro assi in mano_ era lei, e lei li _ha nascosti e giocati come voleva_ Ora il f_uturo potrà sembrarti invadente,_ ma si è sempre un abbastanza giovani per _stracciarlo con la fantasia._
> 
> :up:


 :up:grande!


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che troiona  non rispetta niente e nessuno.
> 
> Da subito vai da un avvocato e riparati il c**o, tua moglie e' priva di scrupoli, a lei basta farsi scopare in giro e basta :calcio: :bleah:


Sei sempre molto "partenopea"....scherzo eh!


----------



## Sabina (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mi aggiungo agli altri. 
LASCIALA LIBERA..... e guarda avanti.
MA come fai anche a solo pensare di continuare a restare con lei?


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi aggiungo agli altri.
> LASCIALA LIBERA..... e guarda avanti.
> MA come fai anche a solo pensare di continuare a restare con lei?


La sua posizione è comprensibile, difficile mollare la presa se la cordata non l'hai compromessa tu.


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto "*partenopea*"....scherzo eh!


Per il colore, calore e la spontaneita' :mrgreen: si, e ne vado fiera.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> La sua posizione è comprensibile, difficile mollare la presa se la cordata non l'hai compromessa tu.


interessante similitudine

ma se chi l'ha compromessa non ritiene sia nel suo interesse tagliare la fune
chi rischia di esser trascinato prima o poi deve fare una scelta


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> interessante similitudine
> 
> ma se chi l'ha compromessa non ritiene sia nel suo interesse tagliare la fune
> chi rischia di esser trascinato prima o poi deve fare una scelta


E proprio questo che intendevo, tu sai però che in questo momento lui ha bisogno dei suoi tempi, e non solo.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E proprio questo che intendevo, tu sai però che in questo momento lui ha bisogno dei suoi tempi, e non solo.


sì
un paio di mesi son pochi per metabolizzare il colpo

e tuttavia è importante che si renda conto che son pochi i traditori che se scoperti si assumono la responsabilità di chiedere la separazione (soprattutto se, come sua moglie, non hanno un'altra persona pronta ad accoglierli)
questo accade per una serie di motivi che è forse inutile approfondire
ma bisogna far attenzione a non fossilizzarsi su questo braccio di ferro del "non sarò io che mi assumerò quest'onere"
io l'ho visto accadere
è come mettere un coltello in mano al traditore e dirgli "ecco! massacrami!"
alla lunga sarà infelice anche il traditore 
ma chi ne soffrirà di più sono il tradito e i figli


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che troiona  non rispetta niente e nessuno.
> 
> Da subito vai da un avvocato e riparati il c**o, tua moglie e' priva di scrupoli, a lei basta farsi scopare in giro e basta :calcio: :bleah:


Piccolo sunto della sua moglie. Carissimo, c'è da dire che se ha fatto conoscere a vostra figlia gli amanti...ecco che potresti davvero chiedere l'affidamento, è un comportamento irrispettoso non solo verso di te ma anche verso tua figlia, ma ti pare lasciare  una bambina in mano a chi non frega una beneamata cippa della figlia basta che si scopi? Poi che fa quando è maggiorenne, se un suo scopatore vuole la mette dentro ad una storia a tre (che schifooooo!!!).
Suvvia parati il culo e di pari passo fa il culo a tua moglie, che in maniera sessuale probabilmente glielo hanno fatto in molti, ma in maniera economica brucerebbe parecchio.
Auguri e buona vita nuova, evita na troiazza del genere  e vivrai bene.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> dopo tante letture sull’argomento ho deciso di scrivere la mia storia per avere qualche consiglio sul come comportarmi. Magari qualcuno ha già vissuto una situazione analoga.
> 
> Ho 46 anni, mia moglie 38, ci conosciamo da 12 anni e siamo sposati da 8.
> ...


 
è una barzelletta?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una barzelletta?


tra questo (il grassetto si vede poco, a un primo sguardo sembra quasi tu possa riferirti all'intera storia) e la gara a chi insulta la moglie nonchè madre di sua figlia, lo vogliamo proprio spingere giu da un ponte!


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tra questo (il grassetto si vede poco, a un primo sguardo *sembra quasi tu possa riferirti all'intera storia*) e la gara a chi insulta la moglie nonchè madre di sua figlia, lo vogliamo proprio spingere giu da un ponte!


 in effetti non ci credo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> *Troppi sono i particolari letti, troppi gli inviti fatti per ritrovarsi a casa nostra o nella mia macchina e troppi i commenti del giorno dopo*.
> 
> 
> Se poi penso che l’incipit di tutta questa storia potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che l’amante cliente si sarà beato della sua posizione dominante nel rapporto cliente-fornitore subito da mia moglie, penso anche: quante volte avrà chiesto alle signore rappresenti dei "favori personali"? Certo mia moglie ha le sue colpe, ma non ne avrà forse meno? Decisamente, i sentimenti (i mie) mi portano a giustificare anche l’ingiustificabile
> ...


 

Benvenuto.

Sul grasseto:  non ho parole :unhappy: soprattutto sui commenti del giorno dopo.

In quanto al resto: una donna, di solito, scopa  perchè desidera farlo, non perchè deve concludere un affare o tenersi un cliente.

Sulle colpe: dici bene, quando ci sono ci sono, non sono minori o maggiori.


----------



## illusione (8 Febbraio 2011)

Cerco ci rispondere a tutti.
Grazie ancora per i vostri commenti.

Daniele
La casa è a mio nome mentre l’appartamento è in comunione. Certo se avessi saputo che lei aveva già un altro uomo avrei investito il mio 80% di capitale in modo ben diverso. 
Su fatto di spiattellare tutto alla moglie dell’altro (l’amante principale, perche il sessantenne è separato) mi trovi d’accordo: è una questione più di onesta che di vendetta; non si coprono i tradimenti, ma si risolvono nel bene o nel male.

Simy
Mi chiedi di tenere alto il mio orgoglio e la mia dignità di uomo, marito e padre. Ci proverò sicuramente, ma prima devo eliminare a poco a poco i sentimenti che provo ancora per mia moglie. Amore? Non lo so, non ci capisco più nulla, ma immagino di non dire niente di nuovo per chi già ha percorso, suo malgrado, queste strade. Farò del mio meglio. 

Dave.one
Hai ragione, i sentimenti che proviamo, mia moglie ed io, non sono analoghi: lei non mi ama più io invece… Mi chiedi perché riconquistarla ammesso che ci riesca? Perché fino a metà dicembre avrei fatto qualunque cosa per mia moglie.

Amoremio
Sulle tue risposte:
1: Anch’io le ho obiettato che non si può parlare di cuore quando si dice ti amo a più di una persona. Vorrei però fare una precisazione sui fatti (non cambia molto al fine del mio rapporto di coppia, ma quantomeno evidenzio che non tutte le persone sono viscide e mescine): con il papà della compagna di mia figlia, nonostante l’evidente interesse di mia moglie, non credo ci sia stata una relazione. Questo signore ha raffreddato con un “non credo sia facile dare seguito alle intenzioni”. Concordo comunque con la tua tesi: sembra una ricerca compulsiva di surrogati dell’autostima.
3: Hai ragione, il portare l’amante a casa nostra nel nostro letto è sicuramente la peggiore delle immagini che ho di lei in intimità con l’altro. Proprio una voglia di sfregio. 
5: Non è razionale la giustificazioni che ho dato a mia moglie, ma ho pensato al fascino “del posto aziendale importante”. Questi tre uomini occupano effettivamente posti di discreto prestigio. 

Xfactor
Mi consigli la linea dura e per quanto riguarda gli altri o meglio l’altro (come ho precisato sopra il papà della compagna di nostra figlia lo escluderei e il sessantenne è separato) spiattellare tutto.
Non condivido la tua giustificazione sul perché informare la moglie dell’amante. Non è una questione di non essere l’unico sconfitto, ma una questione di verità e per raccontare la verità non ho bisogno di nascondermi dietro una cabina telefonica.

Simy – Daniele
Coinvolgere la moglie dell’amante provoca sofferenza? Certamente, ma la misura di quanta sofferenza, dipende anche dal come la si coinvolge. Non le racconterei mai certi particolari, ma dirle che suo marito ha avuto una relazione con mia moglie è solo la verità. Poi sarà lei a decidere cosa fare. Potrebbe anche decidere, per un bene superiore (ad esempio la famiglia), di non darne seguito, almeno fino a quando, magari per la mia separazione, il marito non ne sarà coinvolto.

Minnie
E’ vero “Minnie”: scoprire di avere vissuto in una illusione è stato peggio di scoprire i tradimenti. Mi chiedo come abbia potuto essere talmente cieco da non veder nulla per anni.
Dici bene, che la scelta ora e solo mia. Se dovessi decidere ora dire che non voglio una convivenza di facciata. La nostra bambina farebbe di tutto per mantenerci uniti (quale bambino non lo farebbe), ma cosa potrebbe pensare un giorno di un papà che si è arreso alle miserie della vita? Le ho sempre raccontato di principi e principesse e di amore per la vita. Non potrei accettare che un giorno si sentisse tradita dalle mie azioni o mi scoprisse ipocrita. I bambini imparano solo dalle nostre azioni e non da quello che diciamo.

Xfactor 
Sicuramente non sono una persona scaltra altrimenti avrei scoperto prima il tradimento di mia moglie. Purtroppo (o per fortuna) la fiducia riposta nelle persone amate è dura a morire.
Ora però tutte le carte sono in tavola e anche un buonista, come mi ritengo, alla fine capisce se qualcuno lo sta spennando. Non sono un esperto di separazioni, ma una certa esperienza di cause e sentenze l’ho già matura con mio grande “dis-piacere”. Se la fine del mio matrimonio sarà sancita da un legale allora farò valere tutto quello che ritengo giusto far valere.

Eliade
Anche tu mi parli di avvocato come unica via d’uscita. Certo siete in tanti a consigliarmi questa soluzione e credo che un buon motivo lo dovrete pure avere. Forse farei bene ad ascoltarvi già da subito.

Dottor Manhattan
Su quale aspetto della nostra relazione potrei contare di trattenerla? Sinceramente non ne sono più sicuro, ma pensavo “la nostra famiglia”. Siamo ancora una famiglia con una figlia che ci ama e ci vuole uniti. Io…io non so più bene cosa provo per lei, ma sicuramente le voglio ancora bene… e lei, anche lei dice di volermi ancora bene, ma di non amarmi più. Il problema è che oggi non le credo più. Non posso crederle. Devo osservare i suoi comportamenti e da questo capire quanto importanti siamo (mia figlia ed io). 

Sole
Penso tu abbia descritto molto bene quanto è successo nella mia vita di coppia.
La tua soluzione è forse (scusami per il forse, ma la confusione che ho in testa è ancora grande) la più corretta. Se mia moglie ha trovato una propria vita, allora di noi (nostra figlia, ed io) non ha bisogno.

Mari’
Credo ci possa essere anche un’altra chiave di lettura. Certo alla fine a letto con altri c’è andata, ma permettimi di non vederla proprio così squallida.

Tubarao
Hai ragione, posso raccontarmi tutto quello che voglio, ma alla fine è lei che ha giocato con i quattro assi di un solo colore. Innegabile.

Sabina 
Mi chiedi: come faccio anche solo a pensare di continuare a restare con lei?
Non ti rispondo direttamente, ma ti posso solo dire cosa dicevo una volta ai miei amici e a mia moglie: “Personalmente non perdonerei mai un tradimento”. Non avevo però considerato che il tradimento lo esegue una persona che tu ami… e l’amore non si accende o spegne come una lampadina… ci vuole del tempo.

Dottor.manhattan – Amoremio - Dottor.manhattan 
Analogamente a quanto dicevo sopra: “difficile mollare la presa se la cordata non l’hai compromessa tu”. Certo, c’è il rischio che la persona in difficoltà porti tutti nel baratro, ma non è naturale, credo, mollare subito. Ci vuole tempo per capire cosa si rischia in entrambe i casi: sia nel trattenere che nel mollare.

Davide
Con tutte le incertezze della legge credo effettivamente di essere il più referenziato per un affido. Non posso comunque dire che la bambina sia stata lasciata da solo con gli “amici della mamma”, li ha solo conosciuti. Anche tu mi consigli di intervenire via legale e di non attendere. Ma perché continuate a mettermi fretta? Pensate forse che se la separazione la dovesse chiedere prima lei potrei finire in una situazione peggiore? Su questo permettetemi di dissentire. Sono passati solo due mesi da quando ho scoperto i suoi tradimenti e in così poco tempo non si può addurre ad un perdono implicito. 

Minerva
Sarà anche una barzelletta, ma il brutto è che io ne sono il protagonista.

Amoremio
Effettivamente gli insulti su mia moglie, capibili in parte, non gli apprezzo. Non saranno comunque questi, a farmi scendere da un ponte per la via più breve.

Chiara.Matraini
Concordo.


----------



## alba43 (8 Febbraio 2011)

*x illusione*

L' amore verso tua moglie ti annebbia la ragione e lei ha, da tempo, interpretato il tuo buonismo in una forma di debolezza, aspetto che molte donne detestano e che fa offuscare anche le tue qualità.
Lei, che tu descrivi in una donna capace, autonoma e con forte personalità, in effetti è solo una che vuole sovrastare gli altri ( marito ed amanti) anche usando comportamenti assurdi ed ignobili.
Non hai molte alternative, o reagisci o ti separi; nel primo caso puoi utilizzare la tecnica dello "dello sputtanamento", le persone come lei sono sensibili alla considerazione di chi le circonda, essere considerate come persone qualsiasi da loro fastido e le offende, ancora di più se a questo giudizio viene sommato il disprezzo per i suoi comportamenti.
Potrebbe funzionare come "elettroshock" e portarla a soffermarsi a riflettere su quanto ha commesso, inoltre modificherebbe il suo giudizio nei tuoi confronti; se invece prevale l' amore per se stessa non ti resta che adire alla separazione che, però, ti può aprire una nuova e migliore vita.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Dottor Manhattan
> Su quale aspetto della nostra relazione potrei contare di trattenerla? Sinceramente non ne sono più sicuro, ma pensavo “la nostra famiglia”. Siamo ancora una famiglia con una figlia che ci ama e ci vuole uniti. Io…io non so più bene cosa provo per lei, ma sicuramente le voglio ancora bene… e lei, anche lei dice di volermi ancora bene, ma di non amarmi più. Il problema è che oggi non le credo più. Non posso crederle. Devo osservare i suoi comportamenti e da questo capire quanto importanti siamo (mia figlia ed io).
> 
> Dottor.manhattan – Amoremio - Dottor.manhattan
> Analogamente a quanto dicevo sopra: “difficile mollare la presa se la cordata non l’hai compromessa tu”. Certo, c’è il rischio che la persona in difficoltà porti tutti nel baratro, ma non è naturale, credo, mollare subito. Ci vuole tempo per capire cosa si rischia in entrambe i casi: sia nel trattenere che nel mollare.


Hai tutta la mia solidarietà sul primo punto. Tua figlia è la cosa più importante in tutto questo, viene prima di tua moglie e, purtroppo, prima anche di te, a prescindere da quello che farai.

Sul secondo, prenditi il tempo necessario, è quello che intendevo. Tu sai.


----------



## minnie (8 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Illusione, tua moglie _ha già cancellato il tuo nome dalla sua facciata _e tu, puoi pure _confondere i tuoi alibi e le sue ragioni_, ma non per sempre, solo per il tempo a te necessario per capire che comunque _chi giocava con i quattro assi, bada bene di un colore solo, in mano_ era lei, e lei li _ha nascosti e giocati come voleva_ Ora il f_uturo potrà sembrarti invadente,_ ma si è sempre abbastanza _giovani per stracciarlo con la fantasia._
> 
> :up:


 
Grandissimo!:up:


----------



## VcomeVendetta (8 Febbraio 2011)

alba43 ha detto:


> Non hai molte alternative, o reagisci o ti separi; nel primo caso puoi utilizzare la tecnica dello "dello sputtanamento", le persone come lei sono sensibili alla considerazione di chi le circonda, essere considerate come persone qualsiasi da loro fastido e le offende, ancora di più se a questo giudizio viene sommato il disprezzo per i suoi comportamenti.
> 
> Spu77anala. Ma sii pronto. L'effetto dello spu77anamento e' indescrivibile. E spu77ana anche gli amanti, se ti senti.
> E' una bella doccia fredda per tutti, in un certo senso "riavvicina" gli animi. Il che consente di insultarsi meglio e soprattutto sarai TU ad avere le redini in mano.
> Ti assicuro che se sei pazzo abbastanza da farlo vedere lo STUPORE di chi ti credeva ignaro o a piangere in silenzio e' impagabile.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Febbraio 2011)

alba43 ha detto:


> ...le persone come lei sono sensibili alla considerazione di chi le circonda, essere considerate come persone qualsiasi da loro fastido e le offende, ancora di più se a questo giudizio viene sommato il disprezzo per i suoi comportamenti.


Si chiamano insicurezza e bisogno di conferme, che sfociano inevitabilmente in comportamenti scorretti che fanno seri danni e non hanno considerazione altrui. E' dura confrontarsi con persone del genere, intantio bisogna averne la motivazione.


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Cerco ci rispondere a tutti.
> 
> Simy
> Mi chiedi di tenere alto il mio orgoglio e la mia dignità di uomo, marito e padre. Ci proverò sicuramente, ma prima devo eliminare a poco a poco i sentimenti che provo ancora per mia moglie. Amore? Non lo so, non ci capisco più nulla, ma immagino di non dire niente di nuovo per chi già ha percorso, suo malgrado, queste strade. Farò del mio meglio.
> ...


 ciao! 

si è vero devi fare chiarezza e al momento non ci capisci più niente! ma questo è normale...e da tradita anche io ti capisco perchè ci sono già passata.. ma vedrai che piano piano tutta la "nebbia" che adesso hai nella testa andrà via.. ci vuole solo tempo.

Per il fatto di dirlo alle mogli degli amanti... bè io resto con qualche dubbio in merito..è ovvio che non gli racconterai i particolari ma secondo me tutto questo non ti farà stare meglio...ma alla fine anche questa è una tua scelta.

un abbraccio,
Simy


----------



## Amoremio (8 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> .......
> 1. con il papà della compagna di mia figlia, nonostante l’evidente interesse di mia moglie, non credo ci sia stata una relazione. Questo signore ha raffreddato con un “non credo sia facile dare seguito alle intenzioni”.
> 
> 
> ...


1. l'avevo inteso, ma che il sesso ci sia stato o meno è secondo me secondario
quello era l'obiettivo di tua moglie
2. la tua separazione sarà probabilmente meno influente della rivelazione
ma io, che ho avuto il dubbio piacere di una visita del marito dell'amante di mio marito (quando avevo appena saputo) mi sento di dire che quella può diventare una bella ferita alla tua dignità
3. sii molto cauto nell'accarezzare la possibilità che tua figlia venga affidata a te: capita in casi limite


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> dopo tante letture sull’argomento ho deciso di scrivere la mia storia per avere qualche consiglio sul come comportarmi. Magari qualcuno ha già vissuto una situazione analoga.
> 
> Ho 46 anni, mia moglie 38, ci conosciamo da 12 anni e siamo sposati da 8.
> ...


 
Come sanno tutti qua'io sono privo di scrupoli e realista,pero'mi dispiace tanto leggere una cosa del genere.
Premetto che ho letto solo questa e alcune righe di una tua risposta piu'avanti,non per disinteresse ma per poco tempo.
Vedi la relazione fugace puo'anche passare ma ben due amanti,uno poi cosi'vecchio...ma come si fa'???????
Se capisco bene,correggimi se sbaglio,addirittura nel vostro letto....
Una cosi'amico e'da buttare a calci nel culo per strada,cambia la serratura,e che vada pure dai carabinieri,prima che qualcuno ti obblighi a riprenderla passaera'del tempo.
Io non sono il re dei fedeli,e guardo la cosa dal mio punto di vista,che e'
freddo e calcolatore,ma non riuscirei ad imbastire un casino,cosi'.
La tieni?Auguri........mi vergogno un po'a dirlo,ma da una traditrice cosa ti aspetti,che cambi?Uhm..........
Non tenerla in casa,una cosi'e'la rovina
Scusa se sono stato troppo diretto,ciao,in bocca  al lupo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sanno tutti qua'io sono privo di scrupoli e realista,pero'mi dispiace tanto leggere una cosa del genere.
> Premetto che ho letto solo questa e alcune righe di una tua risposta piu'avanti,non per disinteresse ma per poco tempo.
> Vedi la relazione fugace puo'anche passare ma ben due amanti,*uno poi cosi'vecchio...ma come si fa'???????*
> Se capisco bene,correggimi se sbaglio,addirittura nel vostro letto....
> ...



Ma questo cosa c'entra scusa? Cosa gliene dovrebbe fregare che sia vecchio?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma questo cosa c'entra scusa? Cosa gliene dovrebbe fregare che sia vecchio?


 
Quintinaaaaa........e'un'insulto terribile, per il tradito,immagina il tuo che ti tradisce con una donna piu'vecchia di te di ben 22anni!!!!!!!!
64 anni si e'nonni...quindi la tipa e'fuori di testa,io non quanti anni tu abbia Quintina e la domanda la pongo anche alle altre;andreste con uno di 64 anni?????


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma questo cosa c'entra scusa? Cosa gliene dovrebbe fregare che sia vecchio?


Quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintinaaaaa........e'un'insulto terribile, per il tradito,immagina il tuo che ti tradisce con una donna piu'vecchia di te di ben 22anni!!!!!!!!
> 64 anni si e'nonni...quindi la tipa e'fuori di testa,io non quanti anni tu abbia Quintina e la domanda la pongo anche alle altre;andreste con uno di 64 anni?????



Ti posso fare 5 nomi di attori coi quali volentieri proverei...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Quintinaaaaa........e'un'insulto terribile, per il tradito,immagina il tuo che ti tradisce con una donna piu'vecchia di te di ben 22anni!!!!!!!!*
> 64 anni si e'nonni...quindi la tipa e'fuori di testa,io non quanti anni tu abbia Quintina e la domanda la pongo anche alle altre;andreste con uno di 64 anni?????


 
Lothar il tradimento è tradimento cosa ti cambia che sia più grande o meno.
Il mio aveva 16 anni più di me e mio marito pensi che sofrirebbe meno se scoprisse che aveva la sua età?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti posso fare 5 nomi di attori coi quali volentieri proverei...


Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa:up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa:up::up::up:



Come al solito!!!! 

Farfy (e scusate l'OT) bellissimo il tuo nuovo avatar... ma ti senti un pò triste?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come al solito!!!!
> 
> Farfy (e scusate l'OT) bellissimo il tuo nuovo avatar... ma ti senti un pò triste?


Grazie finalmente qualcuno l'ha notato....
Pensierosa, un po' triste diciamo che mi rispecchia in questo momento.
Anche se non sono sempre così..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintinaaaaa........e'un'insulto terribile, per il tradito,immagina il tuo che ti tradisce con una donna piu'vecchia di te di ben 22anni!!!!!!!!
> 64 anni si e'nonni...quindi la tipa e'fuori di testa,io non quanti anni tu abbia Quintina e la domanda la pongo anche alle altre;andreste con uno di 64 anni?????



Io ne ho 40 e devo dire che forse preferirei essere tradita con una più vecchia che non con una ragazzina... vorrebbe dire che non sono il mio culo mollo e le tette che cominciano a cadere a importargli!

E poi ci sono dei sessantenni che sono molto affascinanti e sexy.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie finalmente qualcuno l'ha notato....
> Pensierosa, un po' triste diciamo che mi rispecchia in questo momento.
> Anche se non sono sempre così..



Un abbraccio cara...
Lo sappiamo tutti che qua, dietro le faccine allegre c'è la voglia, tanta, di un pò di buonumore gratuito.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio cara...
> Lo sappiamo tutti che qua, dietro le faccine allegre c'è la voglia, tanta, di un pò di buonumore gratuito.
> Un abbraccio.


 :forza::bacio:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *Io ne ho 40 e devo dire che forse preferirei essere tradita con una più vecchia che non con una ragazzina... vorrebbe dire che non sono il mio culo mollo e le tette che cominciano a cadere a importargli!*
> 
> E poi ci sono dei sessantenni che sono molto affascinanti e sexy.


 pensa che io preferirei la ragazzina....quello che dovrei perdere fisicamente dovrebbe essere colmato da tutto il resto.
sia per maturità che per spessore del rapporto.
il culo e le tette si trovano ovunque ; la mia unicità e la nostra complicità no


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che io preferirei la ragazzina....quello che dovrei perdere fisicamente dovrebbe essere colmato da tutto il resto.
> sia per maturità che per spessore del rapporto.
> il culo e le tette si trovano ovunque ; la mia unicità e la nostra complicità no


Scusa ma non ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che io preferirei la ragazzina....quello che dovrei perdere fisicamente dovrebbe essere colmato da tutto il resto.
> sia per maturità che per spessore del rapporto.
> il culo e le tette si trovano ovunque ; la mia unicità e la nostra complicità no


 
Ho capito cosa intendi e sono parzialmente d'accordo con te.
E' anche vero che vorrebbe dire che lui da più importanza a tette e culo che alla tua personalità...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

Mi interessava l'argomento, e ho aperto un 3d in Amore.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi e sono parzialmente d'accordo con te.
> E' anche vero che vorrebbe dire che lui da più importanza a tette e culo che alla tua personalità...


 deprecabile:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> deprecabile:mrgreen:


anche capibile, in fondo è un uomo...............


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ne ho 40 e devo dire che forse preferirei essere tradita con una più vecchia che non con una ragazzina... vorrebbe dire che non sono il mio culo mollo e le tette che cominciano a cadere a importargli!
> 
> E poi ci sono dei sessantenni che sono molto affascinanti e sexy.


sara'ma quando si spoglia deve essere un bello spettacolo......e poi andra'avanti a viagra...cadente e raggrinzito..magari con la dentiera.
Mahhhhhhhh


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sara'ma quando si spoglia deve essere un bello spettacolo......e poi andra'avanti a viagra...cadente e raggrinzito..magari con la dentiera.
> Mahhhhhhhh


 ODDIO CHE SCHIFO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sara'ma quando si spoglia deve essere un bello spettacolo......e poi andra'avanti a viagra...cadente e raggrinzito..magari con la dentiera.
> Mahhhhhhhh



Della serie... se a 60 anni sei ancora vivo, abbi la decenza di non fare più l'amore? 
Lothar.... non è che manca moltissimo al traguardo, per te, no?


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche capibile, in fondo è un uomo...............


 farfalla scusa ma ho notato solo ora che ha cambiato avatar!!
scusa ma oggi vado talmente di corsa che già è tanto se mi ricordo come mi chiamo!
scusa scusa!!!!!

è un po' malinconico ma molto molto bello :up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> farfalla scusa ma ho notato solo ora che ha cambiato avatar!!
> scusa ma oggi vado talmente di corsa che già è tanto se mi ricordo come mi chiamo!
> scusa scusa!!!!!
> 
> è un po' malinconico ma molto molto bello :up:


figurati, grazie mille:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Della serie... se a 60 anni sei ancora vivo, abbi la decenza di non fare più l'amore?
> Lothar.... non è che manca moltissimo al traguardo, per te, no?


Allora intanto all'eta del vigoroso nonnetto me ne mancano ben 11..comunque lui e'bravissimo,complimenti...conti alla mano io dovrei correre dietro alle 22 enni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....forse tirando fuori carte da 500....verrebbero......che schifo , che razza di troia,poveretto....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora intanto all'eta del vigoroso nonnetto me ne mancano ben 11..comunque lui e'bravissimo,complimenti...conti alla mano io dovrei correre dietro alle 22 enni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....forse tirando fuori carte da 500....verrebbero......che schifo , che razza di troia,poveretto....


 
Sai che questa cosa proprio non la capisco. Giuro mi sforzo ma non la capisco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora intanto all'eta del vigoroso nonnetto me ne mancano ben 11..comunque lui e'bravissimo,complimenti...conti alla mano io dovrei correre dietro alle 22 enni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....forse tirando fuori carte da 500....verrebbero......che schifo , che razza di troia,poveretto....


Io continuo a non capire perché "che razza di troia" sia connesso all'età del tipo. Se se ne fosse fatta 10 di vent'anni sarebbe stata meno troia?

A me personalmente fanno più senso le donne quarantenni che vanno con i ragazzini... Io sono più affascinata da un uomo maturo con un bel cervello che da un ragazzino con un fisico pazzesco ma col cervellino piccolo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire perché "che razza di troia" sia connesso all'età del tipo. Se se ne fosse fatta 10 di vent'anni sarebbe stata meno troia?
> 
> A me personalmente fanno più senso le donne quarantenni che vanno con i ragazzini... Io sono più affascinata da un uomo maturo con un bel cervello che da un ragazzino con un fisico pazzesco ma col cervellino piccolo


quoto:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ODDIO CHE SCHIFO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


io spero di arrivarci , intanto
come tutti... e non mi pare che ci si riduca così.
direi quindi che sarà meglio rispettare l'età degli altri


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire perché "che razza di troia" sia connesso all'età del tipo. Se se ne fosse fatta 10 di vent'anni sarebbe stata meno troia?
> 
> A me personalmente fanno più senso le donne quarantenni che vanno con i ragazzini... Io sono più affascinata da un uomo maturo con un bel cervello che da un ragazzino con un fisico pazzesco ma col cervellino piccolo


Mi metto nei suoi panni,hai 42 anni,e tua moglie va'con uno che ne ha 22 in piu'.....ma non capite?
Vuole dire''ti considero talmente poco da preferirti un'anziano'',io diventerei matto...non basta essere fatto becco,ma da un vecchio'..
Poi Quintina lo so'e lo vedo che e'come dici tu,pero'non per difendere la..''categoria'',un conto sono 50-55 anni,un'altro 64!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi metto nei suoi panni,hai 42 anni,e tua moglie va'con uno che ne ha 22 in piu'.....ma non capite?
> Vuole dire''ti considero talmente poco da preferirti un'anziano'',io diventerei matto...non basta essere fatto becco,ma da un vecchio'..
> Poi Quintina lo so'e lo vedo che e'come dici tu,pero'non per difendere la..''categoria'',un conto sono 50-55 anni,un'altro 64!!




Tipo Michele Placido (65)?

A me piace, eccome se mi piace!



Ma in ogni caso non vedo correlazione tra l'età dell'amante e il grado di troiaggine.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

E De Niro (68)?


hmmmmmmmmmm.... se devo scegliere tra De Niro e un tronista superfigaccione... scelgo De Niro un  milione di volte!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E De Niro (68)?
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm.... se devo scegliere tra De Niro e un tronista superfigaccione... scelgo De Niro un  milione di volte!



Jack Nicolson in le _Le streghe di Eastwick...
E caccia ad ottobre rosso? Li' non ve la fareste una romantica e casta cenetta a lume di candela con Shon Connery? :mrgreen:
_


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E De Niro (68)?
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm.... se devo scegliere tra De Niro e un tronista superfigaccione... scelgo De Niro un milione di volte!


Quoto

io ci metto anche Pierce Brosnan (58)
richard gere (62)


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Jack Nicolson in le _Le streghe di Eastwick..._
> _E caccia ad ottobre rosso? Li' non ve la fareste una romantica e casta cenetta a lume di candela *con Shon Connery*? :mrgreen:_


 
Già occupato con me, non ti allargare:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2011)

Dove la devo mettere la firma per essere come lui a 64 anni ? 

Lui è del 40 e la foto è del 2004, fateve un pò i conti.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/98/Al_Pacino.jpg

Lothar la qualità della vita si è alzata parecchio, e di conseguenza, anche fisicamente, la soglia della vecchiaia ha seguito il trend..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi metto nei suoi panni,hai 42 anni,e tua moglie va'con uno che ne ha 22 in piu'.....ma non capite?
> Vuole dire''ti considero talmente poco da preferirti u*n'anziano*'',io diventerei matto...non basta essere fatto becco,ma da un vecchio'..
> Poi Quintina lo so'e lo vedo che e'come dici tu,pero'non per difendere la..''categoria'',un conto sono 50-55 anni,un'altro 64!!


 
ci sono anziani e anziani.
ci sono uomini di una certa età che hanno un fascino che i giovincelli si possono scordare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Jack Nicolson in le _Le streghe di Eastwick...
> E caccia ad ottobre rosso? Li' non ve la fareste una romantica e casta cenetta a lume di candela con Shon Connery? :mrgreen:
> _



Sì, ma ti prego non chiamarlo *SHON*!!!

PS Le streghe di Eastwick è un po' vecchio come film.... Jack a quei tempi aveva solo 50 anni


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ma ti prego non chiamarlo *SHON*!!!
> 
> PS Le streghe di Eastwick è un po' vecchio come film.... Jack a quei tempi aveva solo 50 anni


anche adesso non è male


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dove la devo mettere la firma per essere come lui a 64 anni ?
> 
> Lui è del 40 e la foto è del 2004, fateve un pò i conti.
> 
> ...



FORGET ABOUT IT!


(che nel doppiaggio italiano è diventato "chettelodicoaffare")


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche adesso non è male


vero!



insomma......... a quanto pare siamo tutte delle gran troie, visto che ci piacciono i vecchi


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ma ti prego non chiamarlo *SHON*!!!
> 
> PS Le streghe di Eastwick è un po' vecchio come film.... Jack a quei tempi aveva solo 50 anni



Sigh... era fantastico comunque... quando dice "abracadabra"...
Scusate ma... mi poteva avere lì sui due piedi.... 


Una volta, mannaggia, ho sognato che veniva a propormi di fare l'amore insieme... ma io nel sogno ero fidanzata e gli dicevo di nooooooooooo!!!! :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:
Eccheccavolo.....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vero!
> 
> 
> 
> insomma......... a quanto pare siamo tutte delle gran troie, visto che ci piacciono i vecchi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sigh... era fantastico comunque... quando dice "abracadabra"...
> Scusate ma... mi poteva avere lì sui due piedi....
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco l'essere fedele ma almeno nei sogni puoi lasciarti andare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco l'essere fedele ma almeno nei sogni puoi lasciarti andare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




e pensi che non me lo sia ripetuto mille volte.... ma il mio dannato subconscio deve essere parecchio masochista... mai più fatto quel sogno....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> e pensi che non me lo sia ripetuto mille volte.... ma il mio dannato subconscio deve essere parecchio masochista... mai più fatto quel sogno....


certe occasioni capitano una sola volta nella vita:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sigh... era fantastico comunque... quando dice "abracadabra"...
> Scusate ma... mi poteva avere lì sui due piedi....


M'hai fatto ricordare una scena :mrgreen:

Ero al cinema con un'amica, a vedere uno dei film più insulsi degli ultimi 20 anni, Sex List (La sala dove trasmettevano il film che volevamo andare a vedere noi era piena), con Hugh Jackmann, tanto per capirci il figaccione che interpreta Wolverine degli X-Men. 

C'è un momento in cui Hugh prende una tipa, e prima di portarsela a letto le dice: "Non sai cosa ti stò per fare"....

E la mia amica, tra il sognante, il rapito e l'ipnosi: "Ti prego, qualunque cosa sia falla anche a me".....


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io spero di arrivarci , intanto
> come tutti... e non mi pare che ci si riduca così.
> direi quindi che sarà meglio rispettare l'età degli altri


 ma non per l'età!! era per la descrizione fatta da lothar!! :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> M'hai fatto ricordare una scena :mrgreen:
> 
> Ero al cinema con un'amica, a vedere uno dei film più insulsi degli ultimi 20 anni, Sex List (La sala dove trasmettevano il film che volevamo andare a vedere noi era piena), con Hugh Jackmann, tanto per capirci il figaccione che interpreta Wolverine degli X-Men.
> 
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ehm, mi sto divertendo un sacco... ma con un 3d come questo non stiamo andando davvero, davvero OT? Ci trasferiamo?
Sull'argomento "attori (e attrici per la parcondicio) che ci faremmo volentieri" ce ne è ancora da dire...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> M'hai fatto ricordare una scena :mrgreen:
> 
> Ero al cinema con un'amica, a vedere uno dei film più insulsi degli ultimi 20 anni, Sex List (La sala dove trasmettevano il film che volevamo andare a vedere noi era piena), con Hugh Jackmann, tanto per capirci il figaccione che interpreta Wolverine degli X-Men.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho spesso anch'io delle uscite come queste.....Poi me ne vergogno ma al momento mi vengono spontanee


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dove la devo mettere la firma per essere come lui a 64 anni ?
> 
> Lui è del 40 e la foto è del 2004, fateve un pò i conti.
> 
> ...


 
No amico fate paragoni che non c'entrano,quelli sono attori,che discorsi,si tirano la pelle,non fanno un cavolo tutto il giorno,vorrei vedere fossero brutti,poi con il lavor che fanno.....
anche il mio paesano Gianni Morandi non li dimostra...grazie....
andate al circolo arci guardate quelli che entrano,e che non sono attori...vero signore affascinate dai nonni??


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico fate paragoni che non c'entrano,quelli sono attori,che discorsi,si tirano la pelle,non fanno un cavolo tutto il giorno,vorrei vedere fossero brutti,poi con il lavor che fanno.....
> anche il mio paesano Gianni Morandi non li dimostra...grazie....
> andate al circolo arci guardate quelli che entrano,e che non sono attori...vero signore affascinate dai nonni??


Stai generalizzando. Ovvio che per gli attori sia diverso.
Continuo a pensare e ne ho le prove che ci siano uomini di una certa età che poco o nulla hanno da invidiare ai più giovani


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2011)

Ohi, io in genere gli OT non li noto neppure, ma qui questa persona che si trova a leggere pagine e pagine di chiacchiere da bar...


----------



## dave.one (8 Febbraio 2011)

Stavo facendo una ricerca di attrici di una certa età che risultassero, al mio molto modesto occhio, ancora affascinanti.

Forse ho impostato parametri di ricerca troppo ristretti, poiché non salta fuori nulla...

Qualche idea o suggerimento?


----------



## dave.one (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico fate paragoni che non c'entrano,quelli sono attori,che discorsi,si tirano la pelle,non fanno un cavolo tutto il giorno,vorrei vedere fossero brutti,poi con il lavor che fanno.....
> anche il mio paesano Gianni Morandi non li dimostra...grazie....
> andate al circolo arci guardate quelli che entrano,e che non sono attori...vero signore affascinate dai nonni??


Sei di Grizzana???

Il paese della mia bisnonna!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stavo facendo una ricerca di attrici di una certa età che risultassero, al mio molto modesto occhio, ancora affascinanti.
> 
> Forse ho impostato parametri di ricerca troppo ristretti, poiché non salta fuori nulla...
> 
> Qualche idea o suggerimento?


Meryl Streep
Michelle Pfeiffer
Virna Lisi (io la trovo splendida)

Ci penso e mi sa che te ne aggiungo altre


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stavo facendo una ricerca di attrici di una certa età che risultassero, al mio molto modesto occhio, ancora affascinanti.
> 
> Forse ho impostato parametri di ricerca troppo ristretti, poiché non salta fuori nulla...
> 
> Qualche idea o suggerimento?


 ma guarda un po.
è ovvio che agli (molti , non tutti)uomini certo fascino non suscita desiderio erotico


----------



## dave.one (8 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda un po.
> è ovvio che agli (molti , non tutti)uomini certo fascino non suscita desiderio erotico



... mi domando quindi, se sono normale o no (in questo senso)?


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... mi domando quindi, se sono normale o no (in questo senso)?


 perfetto


----------



## lothar57 (8 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sei di Grizzana???
> 
> Il paese della mia bisnonna!!


No  pero'lo conosco bene,ho fatto un'affare li',ma stai facendo confusione,Gianni Morandi e'di Monghidoro
 per le attrici siamo messi maluccio,ho visto al cine domenica Nancy Brilli e per gli anni che ha non e'male.....
Pero' tornando al ''tema'',se imparassi che mia moglie mi fa'cornuto con un vecchio...capovolgo la cosa,io a 37 anni con una di 64...neanche...ma neanche..........


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No pero'lo conosco bene,ho fatto un'affare li',ma stai facendo confusione,Gianni Morandi e'di Monghidoro
> per le attrici siamo messi maluccio,ho visto al cine domenica* Nancy Brilli* e per gli anni che ha non e'male.....
> Pero' tornando al ''tema'',se imparassi che mia moglie mi fa'cornuto con un vecchio...capovolgo la cosa,io a 37 anni con una di 64...neanche...ma neanche..........


Ha ancora qualche pezzo originale


----------



## dave.one (8 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No  pero'lo conosco bene,ho fatto un'affare li',ma stai facendo confusione,Gianni Morandi e'di Monghidoro
> per le attrici siamo messi maluccio,ho visto al cine domenica Nancy Brilli e per gli anni che ha non e'male.....
> Pero' tornando al ''tema'',se imparassi che mia moglie mi fa'cornuto con un vecchio...capovolgo la cosa,io a 37 anni con una di 64...neanche...ma neanche..........


E' vero: l'originario di Grizzana è il Morandi pittore... confusiòn totale... Eh, sono quasi le 17.30 ora di andare dalla truppa...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' vero: l'originario di Grizzana è il Morandi pittore... confusiòn totale... Eh, sono quasi le 17.30 ora di andare dalla truppa...


Come vedi Lothar anche quelli giovani perdono i colpi...............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha ancora qualche pezzo originale


ah si? non si è rifatta il coccige??? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (8 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come vedi Lothar anche quelli giovani perdono i colpi...............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.... ma se fossero messi all'opera, continuerebbero a darli! 

OK BASTA... CHIUDO.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> ah si? non si è rifatta il coccige??? :rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sa che si è rifatta anche quello. Ho dimenticato il punto di domanda.
Ecco il marito della Brilli è un bel pezzo d'uomo


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2011)

Non ci sono margini di trattativa con tua moglie, parati il culo prima che lei te lo farà bruciare e gioca in contropiede. Una donna che tradisce in questo modo non è una che ha sbagliato, è solo una donna che non conoscevi e che se avessi conosciuto prima non te la saresti ne sposata e manco un figlio ci avresti fatto. Quindi reagisci e come ti ha detto V sputtanala, questa cosa potrebbe farti vedere come l'uomo che non vede lei (ti vede come un debosciato).


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> .............Lo scorso 15 dicembre ho scoperto che mia moglie da qualche mese aveva una relazione con un uomo di 64 anni e poi, cercando ancora, ho trovato prove di un altro tradimento con un uomo di 37 anni. Questa relazione, la più importante, è iniziata circa 5 anni fa e da almeno 3 ha risvolto fisico. Come se non bastasse, anche con il papà di una compagna di scuola di nostra figlia, da cercato di instaurare un’amicizia particolare.
> 
> Ripresomi dallo sconcerto dei fatti, ho chiesto a mia moglie chiarimenti ed in parte ho ottenuto delle confessioni. Ora però dice di non amarmi più e che l’accaduto non è la causa del nostro fallimento di coppia, ma la conseguenza. I nostri problemi, a sua opinione, sono dovuti alla nostra incompatibilità di carattere. Mi ha chiesto scusa per avermi mancato di rispetto, ma non è totalmente pentita di quanto accaduto e poi, continua, non ci sono spiegazioni razionali ai fatti di cuore. E’ accaduto punto e basta.
> Sono emotivamente distrutto............... Il suo desiderio sessuale nei miei confronti era troppo limitato........
> ...


Riesco sempre a stupirmi di cose che invece ormai non dovrebbero piu' scalfirmi.....
Anch'io sono stato tradito.
Posso dire con certezza una cosa : 
a prescindere dalle tue decisioni o tentativi di ricucire o meno il rapporto,
la tua vita da adesso in avanti e' cambiata per sempre
e piu' stai vicino a tua moglie, piu' ti salira' il vomito per quello che ha fatto.
Sara' gia' un miracolo in un'altro ipotetico rapporto con un'altra donna, 
se riuscirai  a fidarti  della compagna che ti stara' accanto,
figuriamoci con tua moglie quanta fiducia potrai avere in lei da ora ai prossimi cent'anni....
Lo so' che l'amore non si spegne come un'interruttore della luce,
ma vedrai.......con il tempo l'attaccamento affettivo-sentimentale diminuira' e sara' per te piu' facile capire chi hai accanto.
Quegli incubi che sovente vivi ad occhi aperti, non scompariranno tanto rapidamente....forse mai....
Poni fine al tuo incubo e inizia a progettare la tua vita senza di lei,
guardati intorno e inizia a partecipare ad attivita' che ti portino a conoscere tanta gente.
Hai bisogno di rifarti una vita.
E' questa la tua vendetta contro quelli che ti hanno pugnalato alle spalle.

Lascia che il guano poggi su altro guano, distaccati,
tu non sei fatto di tale materia.....


----------



## dave.one (9 Febbraio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Riesco sempre a stupirmi di cose che invece ormai non dovrebbero piu' scalfirmi.....
> Anch'io sono stato tradito.
> Posso dire con certezza una cosa :
> a prescindere dalle tue decisioni o tentativi di ricucire o meno il rapporto,
> ...


Rileggo queste parole e mi ci trovo totalmente. 
L'idea che mi sono fatto del mio "precedente" (posso chiamarlo così, oramai) rapporto, è che è piano piano scemato.
Ho passato, e sto passando, tutte quelle fasi che una situazione come la mia (e come la tua, presumo), mi hanno fatto emozionare (in positivo ed in negativo).
Dallo stupore, alla rabbia, allo sconforto, alla presa di coscienza; ora sto passando dalla parte della consapevolezza del mio futuro, non scritto da nessuna parte. Alti e bassi, a volte quotidiani, a volte con intervalli più ampi. E' quanto mi aspetta e quanto sapevo dovermi aspettare. L'importante è non cadere nell'errore di pensare che quanto stia capitando adesso possa essere peggio di quanto è capitato in precedenza.
L'amore, per quanto ce ne possa essere stato, sta affievolendosi. Non è sparito del tutto, ma sta pian piano sparendo; il fuoco non è più alimentato e, quindi, giocoforza si spegne.
Con tanta pazienza, con un po' di paura ma con la ferma consapevolezza che il futuro è ancora lungo, si prende ciò che si ha in mano e si procede avanti; si cerca di accompagnare i bambini verso la loro maturità e si provvede alla loro educazione. Ogni tanto uno sguardo indietro lo si può dare, ma solo per curiosità e nulla più.


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Sole
> Penso tu abbia descritto molto bene quanto è successo nella mia vita di coppia.
> La tua soluzione è forse (scusami per il forse, ma la confusione che ho in testa è ancora grande) la più corretta. Se mia moglie ha trovato una propria vita, allora di noi (nostra figlia, ed io) non ha bisogno.


Sì, Illusione. Sai, una delle tante cose che ho imparato dall'essere stata tradita (anche mio marito mi ha tradito con diverse donne, più di tre) è che, dopo la rabbia iniziale (che è salutare e legittima), occorre rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di avere un approccio, per quanto possibile, razionale. Che non vuol dire necessariamente perdonare o reprimersi, ma provare ad osservare la propria situazione con obiettività anche mettendosi in gioco.

Questo perchè la rabbia ad oltranza serve solo a logorarci e a rovinarci la vita e non ci permette di guardare al cambiamento, perchè ci tiene legati al passato.

Io non dormivo più e non mangiavo più, una sera ho picchiato mio marito con la prima cosa che ho trovato sul comodino (era un libro, il Museo dell'innocenza di Pamuk ). Se fossimo stati in una dispensa e avessi trovato un martello l'avrei massacrato, forse, perchè ero cieca, non ragionavo più.

E' passato un anno e, se prima mi svegliavo coi sudori freddi pensando alle mani e alla bocca di mio marito sopra il corpo di un'altra donna, adesso le stesse immagini non mi suscitano più nulla. Una calma, beata indifferenza. E credo che se mi tradisse ancora non riuscirei più a soffrire così. Un po' sì, forse... ma non così.

Questo perchè, grazie a un lavoro di terapia con una dottoressa davvero in gamba, sono riuscita a capire quanto sia importante pensare a me, prendermi cura di me e non delegare a nessuno la mia felicità. Questa è stata la mia strada verso la guarigione e io credo che sia la strada giusta, alla fine.

Tu mi sembri una persona intelligente e lucida e sono convinta che saprai ragionare su questa esperienza e farne tesoro.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Jack Nicolson in le _Le streghe di Eastwick..._
> _E caccia ad ottobre rosso? Li' non ve la fareste una romantica e casta cenetta a lume di candela con Shon Connery? :mrgreen:_


anche adesso che sta sull'ottantina forse


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> M'hai fatto ricordare una scena :mrgreen:
> 
> Ero al cinema con un'amica, a vedere uno dei film più insulsi degli ultimi 20 anni, Sex List (La sala dove trasmettevano il film che volevamo andare a vedere noi era piena), con Hugh Jackmann, tanto per capirci il figaccione che interpreta Wolverine degli X-Men.
> 
> ...


quoto la tua amica :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha ancora qualche pezzo originale


no 
plastica non riciclabile 100% :unhappy:


----------



## dave.one (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, Illusione. Sai, una delle tante cose che ho imparato dall'essere stata tradita (anche mio marito mi ha tradito con diverse donne, più di tre) è che, dopo la rabbia iniziale (che è salutare e legittima), occorre rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di avere un approccio, per quanto possibile, razionale. Che non vuol dire necessariamente perdonare o reprimersi, ma provare ad osservare la propria situazione con obiettività anche mettendosi in gioco.
> 
> Questo perchè la rabbia ad oltranza serve solo a logorarci e a rovinarci la vita e non ci permette di guardare al cambiamento, perchè ci tiene legati al passato.
> 
> ...


Fra non molto sarà un anno dal quale ho avuto la prova della relazione di mia moglie con un altro uomo. 
Ho deciso, da allora, di non interessarmi più di quanto lei facesse o intendesse fare con l'altro. Non volevo essere masochista, perché sapevo mi avrebbe fatto male.
Certo, non era possibile non sapere o rintanarsi come un riccio d'inverno e fare orecchie da mercante; la riprova è che durante le vacanze d'estate non ho potuto ignorare quanto stava capitando, visto che mi capitava sotto gli occhi.
Ora va molto meglio. E' già più di una volta che so che si è vista o si vede con l'altro, ma, a parte, forse, un pizzico di dissapore iniziale, questo scivola via abbastanza in fretta, come se fosse stato diluito, quando inizialmente era una specie di melassa appiccicaticcia.
Che dire? Fra poco sarò refrattario a questa situazione, immagino. Il che non può far altro che giovarmi e far bene per quanto riguarda il mio essere me stesso nei confronti degli altri, nella felicità interiore da poter trasmettere ai bambini e, in ogni caso, per il rapporto che, giocoforza, avrò in futuro con mia moglie.


----------



## dave.one (9 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> plastica non riciclabile 100% :unhappy:


Eccheé?? Nancy Daitarn III Brilli???


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Eccheé?? Nancy Daitarn III Brilli???


:up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2011)

comunque , è anche e soprattutto per il principio ricordato da dave che donne come nancy brilli diventano replicanti: se cominciano ad essere umanamente di mezz'età non sono più desiderabili per chi hanno accanto e per gli altri.


----------



## inconsolabile (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, Illusione. Sai, una delle tante cose che ho imparato dall'essere stata tradita (anche mio marito mi ha tradito con diverse donne, più di tre) è che, dopo la rabbia iniziale (che è salutare e legittima), occorre rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di avere un approccio, per quanto possibile, razionale. Che non vuol dire necessariamente perdonare o reprimersi, ma provare ad osservare la propria situazione con obiettività anche mettendosi in gioco.
> 
> Questo perchè la rabbia ad oltranza serve solo a logorarci e a rovinarci la vita e non ci permette di guardare al cambiamento, perchè ci tiene legati al passato.
> 
> ...


ciao sole, approffitto della risposta che hai dato per chiedere a te come hai fatto ad uscirne.anche io ho seguito una terapia di coppia ma non ha portato ai risultati che aspettavo.ed ora mi trovo a decidere sul da farsi.penso che il mio non voler andare avanti sia dettato dal fatto che il male che mi ha fatto mio marito sia troppo per poterci passar sopra.e non mi dò pace e vivo male, nonostante siano passati quasi 2 anni.ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con una collega, quasi subito.non l'ho cacciato, abbiamo parlato(forse non nel modo giusto?) e lui nonostante questo si è permesso di continuare a sentirla, rivederla per altre 2 volte (1 per farle gli auguri di compleanno..) ma non da amanti, a scriverle cose che a ripensarci mi viene il vomito..quando io cercavo di non affondare, quando cercavo d trovare giustificazioni e dirmi che uno scivolone poteva capitare.ma quando tutto il resto è venuto a galla (intendo il fatto di sentirla e dire certe cose) circa dopo 1 annetto, ecco da allora non ho piu pace.e non so piu come uscirne nonostante mio marito ora(e dico ora da quando è venuto tt il resto fuori) sia ammirevole, sia pentito enormemente.ma io non gliela fò...il fatto di esser stata "tradita" una seconda volta(perchè io cosi la vivo!) non mi permette di andare avanti.forse è finito l'amore?grazie.

P.S scusate l' O.T


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> ciao sole, approffitto della risposta che hai dato per chiedere a te come hai fatto ad uscirne.anche io ho seguito una terapia di coppia ma non ha portato ai risultati che aspettavo.ed ora mi trovo a decidere sul da farsi.penso che il mio non voler andare avanti sia dettato dal fatto che il male che mi ha fatto mio marito sia troppo per poterci passar sopra.e non mi dò pace e vivo male, nonostante siano passati quasi 2 anni.ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con una collega, quasi subito.non l'ho cacciato, abbiamo parlato(forse non nel modo giusto?) e lui nonostante questo si è permesso di continuare a sentirla, rivederla per altre 2 volte (1 per farle gli auguri di compleanno..) ma non da amanti, a scriverle cose che a ripensarci mi viene il vomito..quando io cercavo di non affondare, quando cercavo d trovare giustificazioni e dirmi che uno scivolone poteva capitare.ma quando tutto il resto è venuto a galla (intendo il fatto di sentirla e dire certe cose) circa dopo 1 annetto, ecco da allora non ho piu pace.e non so piu come uscirne nonostante mio marito ora(e dico ora da quando è venuto tt il resto fuori) sia ammirevole, sia pentito enormemente.ma io non gliela fò...il fatto di esser stata "tradita" una seconda volta(perchè io cosi la vivo!) non mi permette di andare avanti.forse è finito l'amore?grazie.
> 
> P.S scusate l' O.T


anche mio marito continuò a sentirla
non 2 volte
per circa un anno e mezzo

non è quello il fatto importante in realtà
ma il fatto che l'abbia fatto alle tue spalle e il motivo per cui l'ha fatto

si direbbe però che, allo stato attuale, il problema sia che tu non trovi il motivo per accettare il suo rientro nel vostro rapporto

analizza bene il tuo sentire
se non hai più "margine" per accettare il suo, almeno apparente, rientro
è inutile anche interrogarsi circa la realtà del medesimo

potrebbe essere anche l'uomo più innamorato del mondo, ma non più il tuo uomo


----------



## Illuso (9 Febbraio 2011)

*Da Illuso a Illusione*



illusione ha detto:


> Coinvolgere la moglie dell’amante provoca sofferenza? Certamente, ma la misura di quanta sofferenza, dipende anche dal come la si coinvolge. Non le racconterei mai certi particolari, ma dirle che suo marito ha avuto una relazione con mia moglie è solo la verità.
> 
> E’ vero “Minnie”: scoprire di avere vissuto in una illusione è stato peggio di scoprire i tradimenti. Mi chiedo come abbia potuto essere talmente cieco da non veder nulla per anni.
> 
> ...


1) Concordo, si cauto e gentiluomo.

2) Ecco perchè il sistema non ti ha dato il nik: Illuso, ci sono già io 

3) Da qui si deduce che sei una brava persona, e ancora un pò illusa, è passato ancora troppo poco tempo, ma ti renderai conto presto che invece è decisamente squallida.

Spero per te che tu abbia un caro amico che possa nei momenti di sconforto, darti un aiuto morale reale, che possa distoglierti anche per poco, da tutto sto schifo che ti è crollato addosso.


----------



## dave.one (9 Febbraio 2011)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> ciao sole, approffitto della risposta che hai dato per chiedere a te come hai fatto ad uscirne.anche io ho seguito una terapia di coppia ma non ha portato ai risultati che aspettavo.ed ora mi trovo a decidere sul da farsi.penso che il mio non voler andare avanti sia dettato dal fatto che il male che mi ha fatto mio marito sia troppo per poterci passar sopra.e non mi dò pace e vivo male, nonostante siano passati quasi 2 anni.ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con una collega, quasi subito.non l'ho cacciato, abbiamo parlato(forse non nel modo giusto?) e lui nonostante questo si è permesso di continuare a sentirla, rivederla per altre 2 volte (1 per farle gli auguri di compleanno..) ma non da amanti, a scriverle cose che a ripensarci mi viene il vomito..quando io cercavo di non affondare, quando cercavo d trovare giustificazioni e dirmi che uno scivolone poteva capitare.ma quando tutto il resto è venuto a galla (intendo il fatto di sentirla e dire certe cose) circa dopo 1 annetto, ecco da allora non ho piu pace.e non so piu come uscirne nonostante mio marito ora(e dico ora da quando è venuto tt il resto fuori) sia ammirevole, sia pentito enormemente.ma io non gliela fò...il fatto di esser stata "tradita" una seconda volta(perchè io cosi la vivo!) non mi permette di andare avanti.forse è finito l'amore?grazie.
> 
> P.S scusate l' O.T


Ciao e benvenuta.
Mi rendo conto dal tuo scritto che ognuno di noi agisce e reagisce ad un tradimento secondo il modo, il tempo e in considerazione del preesistente rapporto con il coniuge in essere al tempo del fatto.
Come al solito, l'unico comun denominatore per chiunque è la fiducia che viene a mancare verso chi ha perpetrato il tradimento. Da lì, poi, le conseguenze sono quasi sempre uguali: rabbia, tristezza, sconforto, presa di coscienza del tradito e progressivo allontanamento emotivo dal traditore. Il tasso d'importanza di questi passaggi dipende da una miriade di aspetti diversi, i quali hanno loro stessi una valenza più o meno variabile da persona a persona.
Infine, si cerca di riappropriarsi della propria vita, lasciata in parte in mano di colui o colei che ne ha, per un certo verso, approfittato; si deve lottare contro sentimenti contrastanti, al limite del paradossale, ma l'aiuto maggiore verrà dal tempo, il quale remerà a nostro favore in questo caso.
Si deve chiudere un'esperienza ed aprirne una nuova, è necessario farlo, altrimenti si rimarrà succubi di una situazione che non potrà portare il beneficio (per tutti) sperato.

Questo non vuol dire che l'esperienza nuova non sia ancora con il vecchio partner...ma è molto difficile e raramente capita.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Fra non molto sarà un anno dal quale ho avuto la prova della relazione di mia moglie con un altro uomo.
> Ho deciso, da allora, di non interessarmi più di quanto lei facesse o intendesse fare con l'altro. Non volevo essere masochista, perché sapevo mi avrebbe fatto male.
> Certo, non era possibile non sapere o rintanarsi come un riccio d'inverno e fare orecchie da mercante; la riprova è che durante le vacanze d'estate non ho potuto ignorare quanto stava capitando, visto che mi capitava sotto gli occhi.
> Ora va molto meglio. E' già più di una volta che so che si è vista o si vede con l'altro, ma, a parte, forse, un pizzico di dissapore iniziale, questo scivola via abbastanza in fretta, come se fosse stato diluito, quando inizialmente era una specie di melassa appiccicaticcia.
> Che dire? Fra poco sarò refrattario a questa situazione, immagino. Il che non può far altro che giovarmi e far bene per quanto riguarda il mio essere me stesso nei confronti degli altri, nella felicità interiore da poter trasmettere ai bambini e, in ogni caso, per il rapporto che, giocoforza, avrò in futuro con mia moglie.


Scusami Dave leggo questo per la prima volta,e non conosco la tua storia;correggimi se sbaglio.
Tua sai che tua moglie ha una storia da un'anno,e,sempre se capisco bene,vivete ancora assieme?
Ma lei e'al corrente della tua ''scoperta''?
Perdonami ancora,da quanto tempo siete sposati?
Ciao


----------



## dave.one (9 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusami Dave leggo questo per la prima volta,e non conosco la tua storia;correggimi se sbaglio.
> Tua sai che tua moglie ha una storia da un'anno,e,sempre se capisco bene,vivete ancora assieme?
> Ma lei e'al corrente della tua ''scoperta''?
> Perdonami ancora,da quanto tempo siete sposati?
> Ciao


Ciao Lothar,
1) no non viviamo assieme. Siamo separati di fatto (non legalmente).
2) certo che lo è
3) fra poco sono 10 anni.

Buona giornata.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, Illusione. Sai, una delle tante cose che ho imparato dall'essere stata tradita (anche mio marito mi ha tradito con diverse donne, più di tre) è che, dopo la rabbia iniziale (che è salutare e legittima), occorre rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di avere un approccio, per quanto possibile, razionale. Che non vuol dire necessariamente perdonare o reprimersi, ma provare ad osservare la propria situazione con obiettività anche mettendosi in gioco.
> 
> Questo perchè la rabbia ad oltranza serve solo a logorarci e a rovinarci la vita e non ci permette di guardare al cambiamento, perchè ci tiene legati al passato.
> 
> ...


Scrivi cose davvero fantastiche.
Sei una donna di un'intelligenza e profondità uniche.
Anche a me hai aiutato tanto.
Mi hai fatto riflettere su una montagna di dinamiche.
Descrivi anche il dolore con un'umanità travolgente.
TU veramente puoi fare tanto per chi ci passa in quei guadi.

Quante...Sole...quante passano la loro vita divorate dall'odio...dalla rabbia...rivendicando un risarcimento che non avranno MAI...addirittura passare la vita a odiare lui, è estremamente più importante che accogliere l'amore di un'altra persona. Perdono la vita nel nulla più totale. NEL NULLA.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche mio marito continuò a sentirla
> non 2 volte
> per circa un anno e mezzo
> 
> ...




Chi ragiona in termini di possesso dell'altro, anzichè di appartenenza a...è sempre destinato a soffrire.
Il fatto che nessuno sia di proprietà di un altro è scientificamente dimostrabile che ogni giorno è buono per sorella morte, per portarcelo via.


----------



## minnie (9 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *Io ne ho 40 e devo dire che forse preferirei essere tradita con una più vecchia che non con una ragazzina*... vorrebbe dire che non sono il mio culo mollo e le tette che cominciano a cadere a importargli!
> 
> E poi ci sono dei sessantenni che sono molto affascinanti e sexy.


 
quoto


----------



## minnie (9 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire perché "che razza di troia" sia connesso all'età del tipo. Se se ne fosse fatta 10 di vent'anni sarebbe stata meno troia?
> 
> *A me personalmente fanno più senso le donne quarantenni che vanno con i ragazzini... Io sono più affascinata da un uomo maturo con un bel cervello che da un ragazzino con un fisico pazzesco ma col cervellino piccolo*


 
riquoto riquoto riquoto


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ne ho 40 e devo dire che forse preferirei essere tradita con una più vecchia che non con una ragazzina... vorrebbe dire che non sono il mio culo mollo e le tette che cominciano a cadere a importargli!
> 
> E poi ci sono dei sessantenni che sono molto affascinanti e sexy.


 
mah

non so

tradita con una ragazzina: scopri che non gliene frega assai di te come persona, ma solo del fisico
tradita con un cesso vecchio: che non gli frega del fisico e della bellezza ma cerca qualcos'altro di più profondo che in te non trova

...

il problema non è con chi
ma il tradimento in sè, nudo e crudo
poi lo possiamo vestire pure coi volants ma cambia poco


----------



## minnie (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, Illusione. Sai, una delle tante cose che ho imparato dall'essere stata tradita (anche mio marito mi ha tradito con diverse donne, più di tre) è che, dopo la rabbia iniziale (che è salutare e legittima), occorre rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di avere un approccio, per quanto possibile, razionale. Che non vuol dire necessariamente perdonare o reprimersi, ma provare ad osservare la propria situazione con obiettività anche mettendosi in gioco.
> 
> Questo perchè la rabbia ad oltranza serve solo a logorarci e a rovinarci la vita e non ci permette di guardare al cambiamento, perchè ci tiene legati al passato.
> 
> ...


Ecco.  esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? E' bellissimo non amare più.
Ieri riflettevo sulla mia scelta di restare con lui. Pesante in certi momenti (indovinate voi quali...). Ma sono in pace con me stessa perchè è stata una scelta ragionata, che rifarei. Sono contenta di non essermene andata perchè posso godermi ogni istante di mio figlio, senza rinunciare a lui neppure un pochino... Il mio fingere con il mio compagno di essere quello che lui vuole che io sia non è pesante e mi consente anche di evitare zuffe baruffe e violenze. Vivo in tranquillità, e non è neppure una falsa calma perchè non provando più nulla per lui non mi interessa fargli conoscere quella che sono realmente, quello che provo. Penso che si voglia essere se stessi quando si vuole essere amati e stimati per quello che siamo. Ma che importanza ha essere stimati e amati da una persona di cui non ti importa? Sostanzialmente io sono io per la stragrande maggioranza del mio tempo, quello in cui lui non c'è. Indosso una maschera qualche ora, poi torno a essere me stessa. E in cambio ho quello che voglio: mio figlio, i suoi sorrisi, i suoi abbracci. Ogni giorno, ogni we ogni festa. Un piccolo prezzo per un grande riscontro. Di ricostruirmi una vita con un altro non mi importa, non avverto questo bisogno di amore di un uomo. Forse ne sentissi la necessità o se l'avessi avvertita me ne sarei andata. Perchè in fondo in fondo credo che sia anche il desiderio di una vita migliore con un patner migliore in futuro che spinga le persone a lasciarsi.... mah.... magari un giorno cambierò idea, ma ora va bene così.... 
Questo intendevo quando dicevo a illusione di ponderare le scelte con il cuore e con la ragione.


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ecco. esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
> Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? E' bellissimo non amare più.


Il bello di tutta quella sofferenza è proprio questo...non soffrirai PIU'.

Ma non solo, affronterai con forza, serenità, calma e razionalità tutte le esperienze future...perchè hai ritrovato te stesso, e quello non lo lasci più.


----------



## Kid (9 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> dopo tante letture sull’argomento ho deciso di scrivere la mia storia per avere qualche consiglio sul come comportarmi. Magari qualcuno ha già vissuto una situazione analoga.


Con tutte le possibili attenuanti del caso, con tutto ciò che comporta avere una famiglia... talvolta rimango basito di fronte all'ostinazione di certe persone  nel volere andare avanti nonostante aberranti realtà come quella descritta dal nostro amico...

In bocca al lupo illusione... fa che non diventi tale anche il tuo futuro.


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Rileggo queste parole e mi ci trovo totalmente.
> L'idea che mi sono fatto del mio "precedente" (posso chiamarlo così, oramai) rapporto, è che è piano piano scemato.
> Ho passato, e sto passando, tutte quelle fasi che una situazione come la mia (e come la tua, presumo), mi hanno fatto emozionare (in positivo ed in negativo).
> Dallo stupore, alla rabbia, allo sconforto, alla presa di coscienza; ora sto passando dalla parte della consapevolezza del mio futuro, non scritto da nessuna parte. Alti e bassi, a volte quotidiani, a volte con intervalli più ampi. E' quanto mi aspetta e quanto sapevo dovermi aspettare. L'importante è non cadere nell'errore di pensare che quanto stia capitando adesso possa essere peggio di quanto è capitato in precedenza.
> ...


Intorno a noi ci sono tante persone pronte ad apprezzare la nostra presenza.
Bisogna solo essere ottimisti.
Il resto verra' da se........
Credici !


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ecco. esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
> Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? *E' bellissimo non amare più*.
> Ieri riflettevo sulla mia scelta di restare con lui. Pesante in certi momenti (indovinate voi quali...). Ma sono in pace con me stessa perchè è stata una scelta ragionata, che rifarei. Sono contenta di non essermene andata perchè posso godermi ogni istante di mio figlio, senza rinunciare a lui neppure un pochino... Il mio fingere con il mio compagno di essere quello che lui vuole che io sia non è pesante e mi consente anche di evitare zuffe baruffe e violenze. Vivo in tranquillità, e non è neppure una falsa calma perchè non provando più nulla per lui non mi interessa fargli conoscere quella che sono realmente, quello che provo. Penso che si voglia essere se stessi quando si vuole essere amati e stimati per quello che siamo. Ma che importanza ha essere stimati e amati da una persona di cui non ti importa? Sostanzialmente io sono io per la stragrande maggioranza del mio tempo, quello in cui lui non c'è. Indosso una maschera qualche ora, poi torno a essere me stessa. E in cambio ho quello che voglio: mio figlio, i suoi sorrisi, i suoi abbracci. Ogni giorno, ogni we ogni festa. Un piccolo prezzo per un grande riscontro. Di ricostruirmi una vita con un altro non mi importa, non avverto questo bisogno di amore di un uomo. Forse ne sentissi la necessità o se l'avessi avvertita me ne sarei andata. Perchè in fondo in fondo credo che sia anche il desiderio di una vita migliore con un patner migliore in futuro che spinga le persone a lasciarsi.... mah.... magari un giorno cambierò idea, ma ora va bene così....
> Questo intendevo quando dicevo a illusione di ponderare le scelte con il cuore e con la ragione.


capisco il tuo ragionamento
ma questa frase mi stringe il cuore

per me, le immagini di loro 2 insieme non sono più da tempo il massacro che furono

la sensazione è un po' quella di quando una cicatrice tira un po' e senza volere la mano ti corre lì, ma fai in tempo a dirti "non strofinarla chè potrebbe riaprirsi o darti prurito"
e ti fermi
ogni tanto la strofini lo stesso
e scopri che dà un po' fastidio ma non si riapre

ma ci son cose che devo ancora metabolizzare del tutto:
esterno giorno
un posto dove nel periodo peggiore mi invitava ad andare, a volte per parlare a volte per stare in silenzio, dove ho molto sofferto e molto sperato
molto tempo dopo l'inizio dell'inferno, in una giornata in cui ero serena, lui era lì ed io lo raggiunsi
non ricordo il motivo ma dovevo dirgli qualcosa ed era una cosa che mi rendeva se non felice (in quel periodo non mi era possibile) almeno sorridente
svoltai l'angolo e lo vidi
seduto su un muretto
in pieno sole
bello com'era bello il mio uomo
sorrideva



sento ancora il mio sorriso che mi si trasforma sul viso
la pietra invece delle guance
sento quello che mi successe nel petto

parlava al telefono con lei
sorrideva a lei

quei sorrisi erano per lei

fu il momento in cui probabilmente siamo andati più vicini alla separazione

ma quei sorrisi li devo ancora metabolizzare


----------



## Kid (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ecco.  esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
> Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? E' bellissimo non amare più.
> Ieri riflettevo sulla mia scelta di restare con lui. Pesante in certi momenti (indovinate voi quali...). Ma sono in pace con me stessa perchè è stata una scelta ragionata, che rifarei. Sono contenta di non essermene andata perchè posso godermi ogni istante di mio figlio, senza rinunciare a lui neppure un pochino... Il mio fingere con il mio compagno di essere quello che lui vuole che io sia non è pesante e mi consente anche di evitare zuffe baruffe e violenze. Vivo in tranquillità, e non è neppure una falsa calma perchè non provando più nulla per lui non mi interessa fargli conoscere quella che sono realmente, quello che provo. Penso che si voglia essere se stessi quando si vuole essere amati e stimati per quello che siamo. Ma che importanza ha essere stimati e amati da una persona di cui non ti importa? Sostanzialmente io sono io per la stragrande maggioranza del mio tempo, quello in cui lui non c'è. Indosso una maschera qualche ora, poi torno a essere me stessa. E in cambio ho quello che voglio: mio figlio, i suoi sorrisi, i suoi abbracci. Ogni giorno, ogni we ogni festa. Un piccolo prezzo per un grande riscontro. Di ricostruirmi una vita con un altro non mi importa, non avverto questo bisogno di amore di un uomo. Forse ne sentissi la necessità o se l'avessi avvertita me ne sarei andata. Perchè in fondo in fondo credo che sia anche il desiderio di una vita migliore con un patner migliore in futuro che spinga le persone a lasciarsi.... mah.... magari un giorno cambierò idea, ma ora va bene così....
> Questo intendevo quando dicevo a illusione di ponderare le scelte con il cuore e con la ragione.



Un pò ti capisco sai Minnie? Non è poi tanto male essere ignifughi alle emozioni coniugali.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ecco. esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
> Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? *E' bellissimo non amare più.*
> Ieri riflettevo sulla mia scelta di restare con lui. Pesante in certi momenti (indovinate voi quali...). Ma sono in pace con me stessa perchè è stata una scelta ragionata, che rifarei. Sono contenta di non essermene andata perchè posso godermi ogni istante di mio figlio, senza rinunciare a lui neppure un pochino... Il mio fingere con il mio compagno di essere quello che lui vuole che io sia non è pesante e mi consente anche di evitare zuffe baruffe e violenze. Vivo in tranquillità, e non è neppure una falsa calma perchè non provando più nulla per lui non mi interessa fargli conoscere quella che sono realmente, quello che provo. Penso che si voglia essere se stessi quando si vuole essere amati e stimati per quello che siamo. Ma che importanza ha essere stimati e amati da una persona di cui non ti importa? Sostanzialmente io sono io per la stragrande maggioranza del mio tempo, quello in cui lui non c'è. Indosso una maschera qualche ora, poi torno a essere me stessa. E in cambio ho quello che voglio: mio figlio, i suoi sorrisi, i suoi abbracci. Ogni giorno, ogni we ogni festa. Un piccolo prezzo per un grande riscontro. Di ricostruirmi una vita con un altro non mi importa, non avverto questo bisogno di amore di un uomo. Forse ne sentissi la necessità o se l'avessi avvertita me ne sarei andata. Perchè in fondo in fondo credo che sia anche il desiderio di una vita migliore con un patner migliore in futuro che spinga le persone a lasciarsi.... mah.... magari un giorno cambierò idea, ma ora va bene così....
> Questo intendevo quando dicevo a illusione di ponderare le scelte con il cuore e con la ragione.


 devi aver sofferto tanto minnie.un abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ecco.  esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
> Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? E' bellissimo non amare più.
> Ieri riflettevo sulla mia scelta di restare con lui. Pesante in certi momenti (indovinate voi quali...). Ma sono in pace con me stessa perchè è stata una scelta ragionata, che rifarei. Sono contenta di non essermene andata perchè posso godermi ogni istante di mio figlio, senza rinunciare a lui neppure un pochino... Il mio fingere con il mio compagno di essere quello che lui vuole che io sia non è pesante e mi consente anche di evitare zuffe baruffe e violenze. Vivo in tranquillità, e non è neppure una falsa calma perchè non provando più nulla per lui non mi interessa fargli conoscere quella che sono realmente, quello che provo. Penso che si voglia essere se stessi quando si vuole essere amati e stimati per quello che siamo. Ma che importanza ha essere stimati e amati da una persona di cui non ti importa? Sostanzialmente io sono io per la stragrande maggioranza del mio tempo, quello in cui lui non c'è. Indosso una maschera qualche ora, poi torno a essere me stessa. E in cambio ho quello che voglio: mio figlio, i suoi sorrisi, i suoi abbracci. Ogni giorno, ogni we ogni festa. Un piccolo prezzo per un grande riscontro. Di ricostruirmi una vita con un altro non mi importa, non avverto questo bisogno di amore di un uomo. Forse ne sentissi la necessità o se l'avessi avvertita me ne sarei andata. Perchè in fondo in fondo credo che sia anche il desiderio di una vita migliore con un patner migliore in futuro che spinga le persone a lasciarsi.... mah.... magari un giorno cambierò idea, ma ora va bene così....
> Questo intendevo quando dicevo a illusione di ponderare le scelte con il cuore e con la ragione.


Hai dipinto benissimo come vivo io.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ecco.  esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
> Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? E' bellissimo non amare più.
> Ieri riflettevo sulla mia scelta di restare con lui. Pesante in certi momenti (indovinate voi quali...). Ma sono in pace con me stessa perchè è stata una scelta ragionata, che rifarei. Sono contenta di non essermene andata perchè posso godermi ogni istante di mio figlio, senza rinunciare a lui neppure un pochino... Il mio fingere con il mio compagno di essere quello che lui vuole che io sia non è pesante e mi consente anche di evitare zuffe baruffe e violenze. Vivo in tranquillità, e non è neppure una falsa calma perchè non provando più nulla per lui non mi interessa fargli conoscere quella che sono realmente, quello che provo. Penso che si voglia essere se stessi quando si vuole essere amati e stimati per quello che siamo. Ma che importanza ha essere stimati e amati da una persona di cui non ti importa? Sostanzialmente io sono io per la stragrande maggioranza del mio tempo, quello in cui lui non c'è. Indosso una maschera qualche ora, poi torno a essere me stessa. E in cambio ho quello che voglio: mio figlio, i suoi sorrisi, i suoi abbracci. Ogni giorno, ogni we ogni festa. Un piccolo prezzo per un grande riscontro. Di ricostruirmi una vita con un altro non mi importa, non avverto questo bisogno di amore di un uomo. Forse ne sentissi la necessità o se l'avessi avvertita me ne sarei andata. Perchè in fondo in fondo credo che sia anche il desiderio di una vita migliore con un patner migliore in futuro che spinga le persone a lasciarsi.... mah.... magari un giorno cambierò idea, ma ora va bene così....
> Questo intendevo quando dicevo a illusione di ponderare le scelte con il cuore e con la ragione.



Minnie... sei grande, l'ho sempre detto, e leggere queste tue parole 1-me lo conferma 2-mi fa sentire meglio per te. Mi fa sentire meglio sapere che sei contenta della tua scelta, che ritengo molto, molto più faticosa della mia... infinitamente... sei coraggiosissima...


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2011)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> *ciao sole, approffitto della risposta che hai dato per chiedere a te come hai fatto ad uscirne*.anche io ho seguito una terapia di coppia ma non ha portato ai risultati che aspettavo.ed ora mi trovo a decidere sul da farsi.penso che il mio non voler andare avanti sia dettato dal fatto che il male che mi ha fatto mio marito sia troppo per poterci passar sopra.e non mi dò pace e vivo male, nonostante siano passati quasi 2 anni.ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con una collega, quasi subito.non l'ho cacciato, abbiamo parlato(forse non nel modo giusto?) e lui nonostante questo si è permesso di continuare a sentirla, rivederla per altre 2 volte (1 per farle gli auguri di compleanno..) ma non da amanti, a scriverle cose che a ripensarci mi viene il vomito..quando io cercavo di non affondare, quando cercavo d trovare giustificazioni e dirmi che uno scivolone poteva capitare.ma quando tutto il resto è venuto a galla (intendo il fatto di sentirla e dire certe cose) circa dopo 1 annetto, ecco da allora non ho piu pace.e non so piu come uscirne nonostante mio marito ora(e dico ora da quando è venuto tt il resto fuori) sia ammirevole, sia pentito enormemente.ma io non gliela fò...il fatto di esser stata "tradita" una seconda volta(perchè io cosi la vivo!) non mi permette di andare avanti.forse è finito l'amore?grazie.
> 
> P.S scusate l' O.T


Io sono uscita dalla sofferenza del tradimento incominciando una mia rivoluzione personale. E' qualcosa di cui si sono accorti tutti. E' paradossale, ma da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita tutti mi dicono che sono in gran forma, che sembro più giovane, che mi curo di più. Questo è successo perchè l'unico modo che ho trovato per smettere di soffrire è stato 'distaccarmi' emotivamente da mio marito e farmi un po' di coccole. Mi sono ascoltata quando volevo sfogarmi, mi sono abbracciata quando avevo bisogno di un po' di calore, mi sono viziata quando avevo voglia di attenzioni.

Ho scoperto che per essere in grado di affrontare la vita, devo sapere come occuparmi di me. Mio marito non era più la fonte della mia felicità, il nostro matrimonio non era più la base della mia sicurezza. Io e soltanto io ero le fondamenta della mia esistenza. In questo modo sono anche riuscita ad alleggerire il peso che questa grande crisi ha rischiato di diventare per i miei figli, perchè non avrei saputo prendermi cura di loro in modo adeguato se non fossi stata capace di badare a me stessa.

Questo è quanto. Per me è stato così.


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ecco. esattamente. Se penso a lui con un'altra ora non me ne importa assolutamente nulla. Sia che ci sia stata sia in futuro.
> Posso dire una cosa, anche se vado OT? *E' bellissimo non amare più.*


Io invece non credo di non amare più mio marito. Solo non lo amo più come prima e non credo che riuscirò mai ad amare nessuno in quel modo.

Prima amavo un'idea, l'idea dell'amore che abbiamo in testa tutti quanti quando sentiamo parlare della 'persona giusta', quella che ci amerà per sempre e non ci deluderà mai.

Ora amo un uomo che vedo per ciò che è, pregi e difetti, del quale intuisco le miserie ma anche la grande capacità di risalire...la sua umanità, insomma.

Ecco, accetto la nostra umanità.
Ma se non parlassimo costantemente di ciò che ci è successo, se non rielaborassimo, se non ci impegnassimo per capire ogni giorno a che punto siamo, non credo che riuscirei a stare con lui. Me ne sarei andata da tempo. Anche se, Minnie, capisco benissimo la tua scelta e la trovo apprezzabile.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono uscita dalla sofferenza del tradimento incominciando una mia rivoluzione personale. E' qualcosa di cui si sono accorti tutti. E' paradossale, ma da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita tutti mi dicono che sono in gran forma, che sembro più giovane, che mi curo di più. Questo è successo perchè l'unico modo che ho trovato per smettere di soffrire è stato 'distaccarmi' emotivamente da mio marito e farmi un po' di coccole. Mi sono ascoltata quando volevo sfogarmi, mi sono abbracciata quando avevo bisogno di un po' di calore, mi sono viziata quando avevo voglia di attenzioni.
> 
> Ho scoperto che per essere in grado di affrontare la vita, devo sapere come occuparmi di me. Mio marito non era più la fonte della mia felicità, il nostro matrimonio non era più la base della mia sicurezza. Io e soltanto io ero le fondamenta della mia esistenza. In questo modo sono anche riuscita ad alleggerire il peso che questa grande crisi ha rischiato di diventare per i miei figli, perchè non avrei saputo prendermi cura di loro in modo adeguato se non fossi stata capace di badare a me stessa.
> 
> Questo è quanto. Per me è stato così.


Quindi quelle che sprecano una montagna di energia a litigare con il coniuge...si fanno del male e basta e non possono aiutare i figli...
Quindi per essere una buona madre...devi prima essere soddisfatta come donna di te stessa in ogni suo aspetto no?
Se non sei contenta della tua vita....come puoi incoraggiare i tuoi figli?
Mi sono accorto, sai, nel mio piccolo, che far dipendere la nostra felicità dall'amore o meno che riceviamo da una persona è un rischio colossale...
Troppo rischioso...anche per un temerario come me.
Ho già compiuto le mie imprese impossibili...
Ora mi ritiro a vita privata.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece non credo di non amare più mio marito. Solo non lo amo più come prima e non credo che riuscirò mai ad amare nessuno in quel modo.
> 
> Prima amavo un'idea, l'idea dell'amore che abbiamo in testa tutti quanti quando sentiamo parlare della 'persona giusta', quella che ci amerà per sempre e non ci deluderà mai.
> 
> ...


Però Sole...penso che il tuo percorso sia bello e importante...perchè siete in due a farlo passo dopo passo...non è come è accaduto a me...quando dovevo tirare a tutti i costi e da solo...e anzi non solo era in salita...ma ogni giorno dovevo scassarle i freni che lei costruiva di notte...poi mi sono stancato e ho detto...bon stai là nei tuoi brodi...

Già l'idea...quel stracasso di idea...

Mi fa impazzire come tu parli alla prima persona plurale: NOI.
NOI...NOI...NOI...quella cosa che io non ho mai conosciuto.

Per me è sempre stato solo un io e te.
Ma mai un NOI. Mai...

Sei bravissima.:up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante...Sole...quante passano la loro vita divorate dall'odio...dalla rabbia...rivendicando un risarcimento che non avranno MAI...addirittura passare la vita a odiare lui, è estremamente più importante che accogliere l'amore di un'altra persona. Perdono la vita nel nulla più totale. NEL NULLA.


L'odio è un surrogato dell'amore, in certi casi. Quando non si ha abbastanza forza per recidere un legame, si preferisce accontentarsi dell'odio che resta, è il male minore, è più facile che darsi da fare ricominciando da zero.
In fondo, se ci pensi, la dinamica è la stessa: il pensiero per l'altro diventa ossessione e l'odio nutre, riempie la vita, proprio come l'amore.

Per quello tempo fa ti dicevo che a volte la libertà fa paura e che spesso è più facile scegliere una catena, qualunque essa sia, piuttosto che prendersi la responsabilità di se stessi.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono uscita dalla sofferenza del tradimento incominciando una mia rivoluzione personale. E' qualcosa di cui si sono accorti tutti. E' paradossale, ma da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita tutti mi dicono che sono in gran forma, che sembro più giovane, che mi curo di più. Questo è successo perchè l'unico modo che ho trovato per smettere di soffrire è stato 'distaccarmi' emotivamente da mio marito e farmi un po' di coccole. *Mi sono ascoltata quando volevo sfogarmi, mi sono abbracciata quando avevo bisogno di un po' di calore, mi sono viziata quando avevo voglia di attenzioni*.
> 
> Ho scoperto che per essere in grado di affrontare la vita, devo sapere come occuparmi di me. Mio marito non era più la fonte della mia felicità, il nostro matrimonio non era più la base della mia sicurezza. Io e soltanto io ero le fondamenta della mia esistenza. In questo modo sono anche riuscita ad alleggerire il peso che questa grande crisi ha rischiato di diventare per i miei figli, perchè non avrei saputo prendermi cura di loro in modo adeguato se non fossi stata capace di badare a me stessa.
> 
> Questo è quanto. Per me è stato così.


straquoto:up:


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Sole...penso che il tuo percorso sia bello e importante...perchè siete in due a farlo passo dopo passo...non è come è accaduto a me...quando dovevo tirare a tutti i costi e da solo...e anzi non solo era in salita...ma ogni giorno dovevo scassarle i freni che lei costruiva di notte...poi mi sono stancato e ho detto...bon stai là nei tuoi brodi...


Eh sì, certo. Avere un compagno che cammina accanto a te è una bella risorsa. Ma io soltanto ora comincio a considerare il nostro percorso come un NOI. Per un anno mi sono sentita molto distante da lui. Ma in fondo è utile anche starsene un po' per i fatti propri.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> L'odio è un surrogato dell'amore, in certi casi. Quando non si ha abbastanza forza per recidere un legame, si preferisce accontentarsi dell'odio che resta, è il male minore, è più facile che darsi da fare ricominciando da zero.
> In fondo, se ci pensi, la dinamica è la stessa: il pensiero per l'altro diventa ossessione e l'odio nutre, riempie la vita, proprio come l'amore.
> 
> Per quello tempo fa ti dicevo che a volte la libertà fa paura e che spesso è più facile scegliere una catena, qualunque essa sia, piuttosto che prendersi la responsabilità di se stessi.


Si l'odio è terrificante.
Non hai scampo.
Qualsiasi cosa uno dica o faccia, verrà sempre presa per il verso sbagliato.
Ho visto quell'ossessione...robe da matti...
Vista anche la catena...
Ma in fondo sono cose che una persona si cerca eh?
Ho paura dell'odio...
Penso che farei di tutto per eliminare una persona che mi odia...di tutto.
Forse anche uccidere...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì, certo. Avere un compagno che cammina accanto a te è una bella risorsa. Ma io soltanto ora comincio a considerare il nostro percorso come un NOI. Per un anno mi sono sentita molto distante da lui. Ma in fondo è utile anche starsene un po' per i fatti propri.


Si...e io esulto proprio per questo...
Tu sai benissimo che le cose potevano andare diversamente...
Pensa a tutte le persone che sperano invano che l'altro cambi, ci ripensi, e invece...assistono impotenti a questo qua che sceglie di non fare nulla, ma proprio nulla...lasciandosi andare completamente...

Si penso anch'io che avere una compagna che cammina accanto a me...sarebbe proprio una bella risorsa...

Sono così stanco di tener su tutto...di infondere coraggio..fiducia...speranza...entusiasmo...sono così stanco...certe cose ti sfibrano dentro. 
E allora piano piano sto iniziando anch'io ad aver cura di me...
Penso troppo agli altri...a chi amo...troppo...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *L'odio è un surrogato dell'amore, in certi casi. Quando non si ha abbastanza forza per recidere un legame, si preferisce accontentarsi dell'odio che resta, è il male minore, è più facile che darsi da fare ricominciando da zero.*
> In fondo, se ci pensi, la dinamica è la stessa: il pensiero per l'altro diventa ossessione e l'odio nutre, riempie la vita, proprio come l'amore.
> 
> Per quello tempo fa ti dicevo che a volte la libertà fa paura e che spesso è più facile scegliere una catena, qualunque essa sia, piuttosto che prendersi la responsabilità di se stessi.



Grande Sole.
Non posso ancora darti reputazione.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grande Sole.
> Non posso ancora darti reputazione.


Tu intanto dalla a me...che poi io gliela rimando


----------



## Mademoiselle (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto, sai, nel mio piccolo, che far dipendere la nostra felicità dall'amore o meno che riceviamo da una persona è un rischio colossale..


*Più che un rischio a mio avviso è una "toppa", colmare un vuoto. In teoria prima il vuoto si colma da sé, poi si diventa felici con l'amore.
*


----------



## Mademoiselle (10 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono uscita dalla sofferenza del tradimento incominciando una mia rivoluzione personale. E' qualcosa di cui si sono accorti tutti. E' paradossale, ma da quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita tutti mi dicono che sono in gran forma, che sembro più giovane, che mi curo di più. Questo è successo perchè l'unico modo che ho trovato per smettere di soffrire è stato 'distaccarmi' emotivamente da mio marito e farmi un po' di coccole. Mi sono ascoltata quando volevo sfogarmi, mi sono abbracciata quando avevo bisogno di un po' di calore, mi sono viziata quando avevo voglia di attenzioni.


*Complimenti per tutta l'intelligenza che hai saputo adoperare per risanare questa ferita nel vostro rapporto, a quanto ho letto sei stata grande 
*


----------



## Amoremio (10 Febbraio 2011)

Mademoiselle ha detto:


> *Più che un rischio a mio avviso è una "toppa", colmare un vuoto. In teoria prima il vuoto si colma da sé, poi si diventa felici con l'amore.*


lo penso anch'io


----------



## inconsolabile (10 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece non credo di non amare più mio marito. Solo non lo amo più come prima e non credo che riuscirò mai ad amare nessuno in quel modo.
> 
> Prima amavo un'idea, l'idea dell'amore che abbiamo in testa tutti quanti quando sentiamo parlare della 'persona giusta', quella che ci amerà per sempre e non ci deluderà mai.
> 
> ...


tu sei solo da ammirare, credimi.io non riuscirei mai a stare con una persona ed amarla in quel modo che hai descritto.forse perchèl'amore per me è tutt'altro,ho una concezione molto particolare dell'amore, anche se questo presenta diverse sfaccettature.ma ripeto, forse son io che non riesco a vedere al di là dellamontagna.perchèciò che ha fatto,cioèl' avermi ripetuta presa in giro...non lo tollero.e guarda che hai capito male:non l'ha sentita per 2 volte, l'ha rivista 2 volte più quelle fortuite. l'ha sentita per quasi un annettofin quando lei non gli ha giocato un bellissimo scherzo....e allora da li che dice di aver sbagliato!forse perchè lei si è rivelata per ciò che io per mesi gli ho detto e che lui ha ignorato datoi che la considerava un abrava persona.lei è stata meschina facendo ciò che ha fatto, ma dettato dalla stronzaggine di mio marito che le ha dato corda..e lei ci ha sperato fino alla fine.e io mi sento la ruota di scorta, perchè se non fosse successo il casino lui starebbe ancora li a dirle paroline dolci........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi metto nei suoi panni,hai 42 anni,e tua moglie va'con uno che ne ha 22 in piu'.....ma non capite?
> Vuole dire''ti considero talmente poco da preferirti un'anziano'',io diventerei matto...non basta essere fatto becco,ma da un vecchio'..
> Poi Quintina lo so'e lo vedo che e'come dici tu,pero'non per difendere l*a..''categoria''*,un conto sono 50-55 anni,un'altro 64!!


Ti piacciono proprio le categorie.:carneval:


----------



## illusione (15 Febbraio 2011)

Ciao a tutti e grazie per i vostri commenti.
Le mie repliche:

Alba33 [67]
L’amore mi annebbia la ragione… ora non saprei cosa risponderti, ma fino a poco tempo fa ti avrei risposto che l’amore non solo non annebbia la ragione, ma ne alimenta la parte migliore. Non ho mai accettato il distinguo tra testa e cuore o se preferisci tra ragione e sentimento. Credo che le nostre scelte più importanti, non deducibili per calcolo rigoroso, siano sempre frutto di una mediazione tra logica e sentimento. Personalmente poi, e fortunatamente non sono il solo a vivere in questo modo, i rapporti interpersonali, verificata la gratificazione che mi spinge a mantenerli (ragione) li vivo di cuore. D’altro canto è proprio per questo che le persone come me sono tradibili: per la fiducia che riusciamo a dare in modo incondizionato.
Il mio buonismo… sono consapevole della sua accezione negativa; disponibilità e tolleranza sono considerate se non segno di debolezza quantomeno di remissività. Sbagliato, e mia moglie dovrebbe saperlo. Sono capace di reazioni a lungo temine anche solo per affermare un principio se lo ritengo corretto.
Sicuramente reagirò e non è detto che riesca ad eluda la separazione, ma non credo di riuscire ad utilizzare l’effetto “pirotecnico” suggerito (sputtanamento). Rispetto e stima si possono ottenere anche in altri modi.

Dottor,Manhattan [68]
Sicuramente mia figlia è la prima preoccupazione, ma non posso ignorarmi: non riuscirei a farla vivere bene lontano del mio modo d’essere e non sono per i sentimenti di compromesso. Certamente ho ancora bisogno di tempo.

VcomeVendette [70]
Reagirò certamente alla mia situazione e probabilmente potrei non avere un’alternativa “vera” alla separazione. Sulla vendetta per riconquistare non saprei esprimermi, ma certamente non l’applicherei come atto finale di una guerra persa. Lo stupore sul volto degli ignobili (amanti) sperò di poterlo produrre anche in altri modi più onorevoli.

Dottor.manhattan [71]
Concordo: l’insicurezza e la necessità di conferme, su persone che vogliono farsi notare a prescindere dai comportamenti, produce spesso disastri. E’ sicuramente difficile confrontarsi con queste persone, ma nel mio caso non ho alternative: è mia moglie.

Simy [72]
E’ proprio così: un banco di nebbia che ti toglie la certezza di uscirne “vivo”. 

Amoremio [73]
1 - Non saprei esprimermi sull’obbiettivo finale di mia moglie nei confronti del papà della compagna di nostra figlia, ma certamente non si sarebbe fermata davanti la necessità di fare sesso. 
2 - Non capisco invece perché ritieni che rilevarlo alla moglie dell’amante può diventare una ferita alla mia dignità. E perche mai? Se un giorno una donna mi avesse incontrato per raccontarmi quello che poi ho scoperto autonomamente su mia moglie, non l’avrei certamente allontanata in malo modo, anzi, l’avrei ringraziata per avermi dato, in un ipotetico recupero, una possibilità in più. 
3 - E’ vero: l’affido al papà e molto raro, ma vorrei sperare che un’eventuale sentenza considerasse la migliore soluzione per mia figlia. L’amore per la mamma è viscerale, ma anche i fatti hanno il loro peso. 

Lothar57 [74]
Due uomini (sicuramente uno nel nostro letto) nascondono un grande problema, forse insuperabile. Se dovessi decidere ora direi anch’io la separazione, ma è realmente la soluzione migliore per nostra figlia? Ancora non saprei… Sull’affidabilità futura di mia moglie? Sinceramente sono stato talmente sopraffatto dal suo passato e sono talmente confuso nel mio presente da non avere certo forza di pensare da subito ad un nostro futuro. 

Quintina [75] – Lothar57 [76] – Farfalla [77] – Nauscicaa[78] – sull’età dell’amante più anziano
Cosa dire… non credo conti molto (se proprio vogliamo fare i conti, sono comunque 26 gli anni di differenza e non 22. Tanti… forse ad un esperto di psicologia potrebbero anche indicare qualcosa).

Daniele [139]
Mi suggerisci di giocare di contropiede. Sicuramente mia moglie oggi non è la donna di cui mi sono innamorato e che pensavo di conoscere, ma tant’è, e con lei oggi mi devo confrontare. 
Tu pensi mi ritenga un debosciato? Nel senso di dissoluto? Non saprei, non credo, non ne avrebbe motivo, ma, visti i fatti, non avrebbe certo bisogno di una giusta causa per ritenerlo.

Tenebroso67 [140] 
Ritieni che l’accaduto sia un segno indelebile per tutto il mio futuro? Penso proprio di sì. Sul rifarmi la vita… non posso rifarsi completamente una vita (ho capito il tuo senso, scusami per la mia interpretazione). Potrò decidere di lasciare mia moglie e dimenticarla… tutti a poco a poco dimenticano, ma non saprei cambiare i fondamenti del mio modo d’intendere l’amore di un uomo per una donna. Anche oggi, dopo tutto quello che mi è accaduto, non mi sento di ripudiare i miei ideali: non siamo tutti o traditi o traditori e lo dimostrano le tue considerazioni finali.

Dave.one [141]
Stupore, rabbia, sconforto, presa di coscienza e consapevolezza. Tutto vero. Forse nel mio caso invertirei solo lo sconforto con la rabbia, ma non sono ancora andato molto oltre lo stupore.

Sole [142]
Ci sto provando ad avere un approccio per quanto possibile razionale. Sicuramente non voglio reprimermi, ma sul perdonare… non saprei, non credo sia una mia qualità. 
Per me non è passato un anno e quelle mani, quelle bocche, quei corpi sul corpo di mia moglie mi producono un grande dolore ed una grande rabbia 
Molto probabilmente tra un anno sarà come dici tu, ma oggi, se dovessimo rimanere insieme, ti direi che non accetterei un nuovo tradimento. Forse non lo accetterò mai con una “quasi indifferenza”.
Non ti nascondo “Sole” di avere cercato la tua storia e di averne letto i particolare con attenzione (non me ne vogliano gli altri, ma scrivi un po’ fuori dagli schemi e trasmetti una serenità non comune). La tua esperienza mi lascia una piacevole speranza di poter recuperare l’amore con mia moglie se “solo” lo vorrà (è innegabile… ho ancora forti sentimenti per mia moglie… e mia figlia poi, “lei vuole mamma e papà uniti perché alla fine i cattivi perdono sempre… vero papà?”). 
Avrei una domanda “Sole” nata dalla “Tua Domanda”: cos’è quel sentimento che alle volte ti porta a cercare oltre il muro dell’amore che oggi provi per tuo marito? 

Dave.one [146]
Anche per te, come per “Sole” è servito un anno per intravedere l’uscita dal tunnel. A questo punto immagino sia un tempo fisiologico. Spererei solo di non sprecarlo a percorrere la direzione sbagliata o anche solo a guardare nella direzione opposta all’uscita.


Illuso [152]
3 – Ti ringrazio per la “brava persona” ancora un po’ illusa nel voler giustificare mia moglie. Quando posso, cerco sempre una giustificazione “nobile” anche al peggio, se poi non ci riesco, perché alla fine lo schifo è schifo e tale rimane, passo oltre.

Dave.one [153]
Quando si dice che nulla insegna come l’esperienza. Il tuo è un vero decalogo. Ma perché “Dave.one”, statistica a parte, consideri difficile una nuova esperienza con il vecchio partner? Forse perché è difficile ritrovarsi entrambe con la voglia sincera di ricominciare?

Contepingeton [156] [157]
Condivido la tua opinione su “Sole”: umanizza il dolore, parte della nostra vita. 
Possedere qualcuno o appartenere a qualcuno? E’ una distinzione corretta: personalmente ho scelto la seconda sperando nella reciprocità. Alla fine però, quando ci si sente buttati (traditi) non cambia molto.

Minnie [161]
“Minnie” io non credo proprio di avere la forza per fare una scelta simile alla tua. Posso fare una scelta ragionata, ma poi devo viverla di cuore. Quei momenti che tu evidenzi tra parentesi, per un Uomo sarebbero di uno squallido infinito. No “Minnie”, mi sentire proprio di dire, con quasi assoluta certezza, che non riuscirei a sopportarlo. Sei proprio grande “Minnie”.

Dottor.manhattan [162]
L’intelligenza permette all’uomo adattamenti estremi, ma smettere di amare per non soffrire è un’estremizzazione che ho difficoltà a concepire.

Kid [163]
Di sicuro non voglio vivere di illusioni. Sono molto concreto nella vita.

Amoremio [165]
Condivido: stringe proprio il cuore la frase di “Minnie” da te evidenziata.

Sole [171]
Si potrebbe commettere l’errore di pensare “all’amore applicato” come “azione perfetta” dell’uomo, ma sarebbe un’idea un po’ immatura che mi sento di escludere dalle cause di dolore prodotte da un tradimento. Non credo sia l’aspettativa disattesa della perfezione a produrre il dolore di un tradimento, ma il superamento di certi limiti che il tradito sente gestibile e il traditore presumibilmente no. 

Sole [176]
Sì, è utile starsene anche da soli per un po’ di tempo.


----------



## Illuso (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Illuso da un'illusione*

Avrei voluto dirti che ti comprendo, che capisco quale dolore provi, ma so che non servirebbe a niente, sono nella tua stessa condizione, una vita buttata nel cesso, e con nessuna prospettiva futura attuabile, per colpa di una mera "illusione", l'aver creduto che una donna, moglie, compagna di vita, mi potesse rispettare, non colpendomi alle spalle come il peggiore dei sicari, rovinandomi l'esistenza senza nessuna ragione apparente. 

Nessuno qua dentro e penso anche a chi ti stà vicino saprà mai i risvolti cronologici e reali di tutta una vicenda che non si riuscirà a cancellare mai più, che rimarrà per sempre tatuata nel profondo dell'anima, cambiando in un modo irriversibile e negativo il modo di vedere le cose della vita, rendendo il prosieguo dell'esistenza di una tristezza senza fine, lasciando solo sgomento e solitudine. Dirti che mi dispiace non serve a nulla ma...lo dico lo stesso, mi dispiace.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> ............
> Amoremio [73]
> ....
> *Non capisco invece perché ritieni che rilevarlo alla moglie dell’amante può diventare una ferita alla mia dignità. E perche mai?* Se un giorno una donna mi avesse incontrato per raccontarmi quello che poi ho scoperto autonomamente su mia moglie, non l’avrei certamente allontanata in malo modo, anzi, l’avrei ringraziata per avermi dato, in un ipotetico recupero, una possibilità in più.
> ...


perchè non tutti sono come te

ma valuta con mente e cuore, come sei abituato a fare, e la tua scelta sarà comunque la migliore


----------



## Amoremio (15 Febbraio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Avrei voluto dirti che ti comprendo, che capisco quale dolore provi, ma so che non servirebbe a niente, sono nella tua stessa condizione, una vita buttata nel cesso, e con nessuna prospettiva futura attuabile, per colpa di una mera "illusione", l'aver creduto che una donna, moglie, compagna di vita, mi potesse rispettare, non colpendomi alle spalle come il peggiore dei sicari, rovinandomi l'esistenza senza nessuna ragione apparente.
> 
> Nessuno qua dentro e penso anche a chi ti stà vicino saprà mai i risvolti cronologici e reali di tutta una vicenda che non si riuscirà a cancellare mai più, che rimarrà per sempre tatuata nel profondo dell'anima, cambiando in un modo irriversibile e negativo il modo di vedere le cose della vita, rendendo il prosieguo dell'esistenza di una tristezza senza fine, lasciando solo sgomento e solitudine. Dirti che mi dispiace non serve a nulla ma...lo dico lo stesso, mi dispiace.


non concordo del tutto 
sì, questo evento cambierà tutto e non sarà mai dimenticato
ma alla fine, comunque finisca, dipende principalmente da noi se sarà un'indelebile solco di tristezza sgomento e solitudine o un nuovo inizio


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Allora bando alle ciance...*

TI ha tradito con più uomini.
Soluzione A: Mi fai schifo, sei na troia e io non voglio mai più avere alcun tipo di rapporto con te.

Soluzione B: Prendo atto che mia moglie è come alcune donne, che hanno nel dna certe cose, quindi bene o male, me le farà sempre, mi sta bene questo? Non mi sta bene? Come possiamo condividere questa sua esigenza, in maniera che si trasformi in qualcosa di speciale, che so una sorta di nostro segretino? Ok, ci parlo e vediamo cosa ne ricavo.
Io al tuo posto direi: Premesso che ho appurato che sei una troia, vuoi vivere da troia ? Ok ci sto, tu impegnati a farmi sentire sempre il numero uno e io non sarò geloso. Fammi sentire per una volta il numero due e ti mollo in tronco. Scegli.

Star lì a menarsela non serve a niente.
Soffri per niente, per cose che lei non ha fatto contro di te, ma solo perchè è na troia. 

Però pensa solo a come staresti se lei ti dicesse...ti ho perfino tradito...e tu potessi dirle..." AH si, tutto qua? Se solo tu sapessi la metà di quello che ho fatto io sprofonderesti da sola sottoterra!".


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Avrei voluto dirti che ti comprendo, che capisco quale dolore provi, ma so che non servirebbe a niente, sono nella tua stessa condizione, una vita buttata nel cesso, e con nessuna prospettiva futura attuabile, per colpa di una mera "illusione", l'aver creduto che una donna, moglie, compagna di vita, mi potesse rispettare, non colpendomi alle spalle come il peggiore dei sicari, rovinandomi l'esistenza senza nessuna ragione apparente.
> 
> Nessuno qua dentro e penso anche a chi ti stà vicino saprà mai i risvolti cronologici e reali di tutta una vicenda che non si riuscirà a cancellare mai più, che rimarrà per sempre tatuata nel profondo dell'anima, cambiando in un modo irriversibile e negativo il modo di vedere le cose della vita, rendendo il prosieguo dell'esistenza di una tristezza senza fine, lasciando solo sgomento e solitudine. Dirti che mi dispiace non serve a nulla ma...lo dico lo stesso, mi dispiace.


Illuso sai una cosa mia?
Ma tu sai quante volte nella vita io ho creduto ad illusioni con la consapevolezza che lo sono?
Ti dà dentro un equilibrio formidabile.
Se quello che ti sembrava un'illusione poi diviene realtà resti smentito e sei felice come una pasqua.
E' un mondo stranissimo il mio, stranissimo.
In cui per esempio, vado a dire, dai usciamo andiamo a cena, e ho dentro un diavoletto che mi dice: " Tento pincy, tento vediamo cosa trova fuori stavolta per dirti di no!".
Prova a usare un meccanismo contrario, no?
Uff,,,ufff...sai...io non esco...mai...sono troppo timido...eppure mi piacerebbe tanto ogni tanto uscire a cena con qualcuna...
Cosa capita?
Un giorno arriva un sms...e sta qua ti dice...maddai Pincy...ma perchè non hai mai invitato me? Se mi inviti io ci vengo, anzi, è una cosa che mi sarebbe sempre piaciuto fare con te...
E io...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

Alla fine della fiera è solo colpa nostra che crediamo a cose che tanto non possono essere eh?

Ragazzi...non serve a niente e a nessuno a passare la vita a sguazzare nel dolore...non serve...arriviamo ad usare il nostro dolore per farci commiserare e compatire...
GODIAMOCI LA VITA XD.


----------



## Sole (15 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Sole [142]
> Ci sto provando ad avere un approccio per quanto possibile razionale. Sicuramente non voglio reprimermi, *ma sul perdonare… non saprei, non credo sia una mia qualità. *
> Per me non è passato un anno e quelle mani, quelle bocche, quei corpi sul corpo di mia moglie mi producono un grande dolore ed una grande rabbia
> Molto probabilmente tra un anno sarà come dici tu, ma oggi, se dovessimo rimanere insieme, ti direi che non accetterei un nuovo tradimento. *Forse non lo accetterò mai con una “quasi indifferenza”*.
> ...


Caro Illusione, sul perdono... io non ho perdonato mio marito e non credo che lo farò mai, perchè il perdono presuppone che le due parti (tradito e traditore) si trovino su piani diversi. Chi perdona concede all'altro da una posizione di assoluta innocenza.
Questo può andare bene in molti casi di tradimento, ma non nel mio. Perchè io ho scelto di reinterpretare ciò che è successo alla luce delle mie responsabilità. Per questo non riesco a sentirmi completamente innocente e non posso perdonare niente.
Questo non vuol dire che io non riconosca di aver subito un torto, ma ho preferito focalizzarmi su di me piuttosto che continuare a puntare il dito su mio marito. E non perchè sono troppo buona, ma perchè se devo fare una brutta esperienza, preferisco trarne almeno qualche insegnamento utile.
Così non ho perdonato, ma ho compreso e accettato.

Detto questo, la quasi indifferenza che tu hai citato mi è costata un bel po' di lavoro. Non è un traguardo che ho raggiunto danzando in punta di piedi. Ho sofferto tanto, la stessa sofferenza che provi tu l'ho attraversata anch'io come molti altri. Ma questo tipo di indifferenza, che non è vuoto di sentimenti, è l'unica garanzia di una possibile, futura serenità. Finchè ci si tormenta non si è guariti e a un certo punto bisogna guarire per forza.

Non so se riesco a interpretare bene la domanda che mi hai posto... spero di sì. Per quanto mi riguarda, l'unico modo che sono riuscita a trovare per affrontare il lutto del tradimento (lutto perchè, in fondo, muore l'idea di coppia che il tradito aveva nella sua testa) è quello di vivere la mia vita in modo libero e, quindi, concedendomi lo spazio di espressione che mi mancava perchè, forse, la visione che avevo della coppia mi soffocava un po'. E' una difficile ricerca di equilibrio e io mi trovo a questo punto, a volte con tante incertezze... sono serena, ma non così tanto, in fondo.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## illusione (15 Febbraio 2011)

Grazie "Sole" per la tua risposta personale.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Illusione, il tuo futuro è senza di lei, non ti vuole! Adesso renditi conto che piuttosto che te preferisce chiunque e dimmi una cosa, ma allora ti disprezza? Per me si. Perchè ti disprezza? Perchè tua moglie è subnormale, stupida, bambina o quello che vuoi, ma ti disprezza così tanto solo perchè idiota.
Adesso che sai perchè sei stato tradito come la prenderesti? Vorresti ancora vivere con una che non si fa remore a pugnalarti se ha vantaggio a farlo? Ti piacerebbe se insegnasse questo anche?


----------



## illusione (15 Febbraio 2011)

Credo proprio di sì, nel suo comportamento c’è del disprezzo (quello che “Amoremio” definiva una voglia di sfregio), ma non saprei per quale motivo. Proverò a chiederglielo. 
Sul trasmetterlo anche alla bambina… per ora non l’ha fatto, ma per il futuro non posso escluderlo. Una cosa alla volta “Daniele”


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Credo proprio di sì, nel suo comportamento c’è del disprezzo (quello che “Amoremio” definiva una voglia di sfregio), ma non saprei per quale motivo. Proverò a chiederglielo.
> Sul trasmetterlo anche alla bambina… per ora non l’ha fatto, ma per il futuro non posso escluderlo. Una cosa alla volta “Daniele”


 lo so che è dura...ma cerca di farti coraggio e riprendere in mano la tua vita con o senza di lei (anche se a questo punto penso sia meglio senza)..cmq segui il tuo istinto..vedrai che farai la scelta giusta.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

Disprezzo per non averle fatto vivere quello che voleva vivere liberamente, per averla obbligata con la tua persona ad essere adulta a dover essere quello che non voleva essere.
Lei voleva essere sbattuta si vede da una miriade di stronzi e magari tutti insieme, dimmi tu, che cattivo sei stato a distruggerle il sogno di una vita?


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Febbraio 2011)

Illusione, l'andamento di questo thread è la dimostrazione, al momento, che la tua ricerca interiore sta avendo il suo corso.

In questo momento, in cui ti fai moltissime domande e rispondi con dovizia ai nostri interventi, è evidente il tuo processo di allontanamento da quella che era l'idea (Illusione) della tua coppia. Sembra come se ti avessero asportato un organo vitale, in reltà il *tuo* concetto d'amore. Riguardo quest'ultimo, hai tutto il potere di manipolarlo, se lo vuoi.

Ma non solo, in un sol colpo, ti è stata preclusa anche la possibilità di poter donare a tua figlia una famiglia come la intendevi tu. Questo, per come la vedo io, è il peccato più grave di tutta questa storia.

La disillusione dell'amore, per te che sei adulto, è meno grave di quella che ha ricevuto la piccola.

Mi metto nei panni di tua figlia, contemporaneamente mi sforzo di ricordare la mia infanzia. Quello che vorrei, come bambino, è, solo ed esclusivamente, vedere la mia famiglia unita. Qualunque altro tentativo, più o meno razionale, di "sistemarla", sarebbe per me inutile ed incomprensibile. Sono un bimbo e vivo di *illusioni*.

Hai tutta la comprensione, in questo momento, per le profonde incertezze che subisci per questa storia.

Per forza di cose, però dovrai riformulare il tuo concetto d'amore e trasformare le tue illusioni. Lo farai a modo tuo. E' il processo che ti appresti ad affrontare che è un fatto personale e spirituale. In questo caso, credo, ti guarderai bene dal non farti ulteriori illusioni.

Tutto questo però trascende la realtà che in questo momento vede in bilico la tua famiglia.

Dall'esterno è possibile vedere gli elementi della tua storia in modo più razionale.

Sono quindi più che chiare le posizioni tue e di tua figlia.
Mentre restano del tutto indefinite quelle di tua moglie, soprattutto del suo essere nelle tue considerazioni.

Hai bisogno di tempo, è vero. Ma maggiormente hai bisogno di conoscere le reali intenzioni di tua moglie. Tu dimostri di essere più che motivato ad affrontare un eventuale nuovo percorso, ma le tue motivazioni non possono bastare.

Vanno ricercate anche in tua moglie, da dove pensi si possa iniziare?
Quali sono le sue parole? Cosa dice?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Caro Illusione, sul perdono... io non ho perdonato mio marito e non credo che lo farò mai, perchè il perdono presuppone che le due parti (tradito e traditore) si trovino su piani diversi. Chi perdona concede all'altro da una posizione di assoluta innocenza.
> Questo può andare bene in molti casi di tradimento, ma non nel mio. Perchè io ho scelto di reinterpretare ciò che è successo alla luce delle mie responsabilità. Per questo non riesco a sentirmi completamente innocente e non posso perdonare niente.
> Questo non vuol dire che io non riconosca di aver subito un torto, ma ho preferito focalizzarmi su di me piuttosto che continuare a puntare il dito su mio marito. E non perchè sono troppo buona, ma perchè se devo fare una brutta esperienza, preferisco trarne almeno qualche insegnamento utile.
> Così non ho perdonato, ma ho compreso e accettato.
> ...


vero.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

illusione ha detto:


> Credo proprio di sì, nel suo comportamento c’è del disprezzo (quello che “Amoremio” definiva una voglia di sfregio), ma non saprei per quale motivo. Proverò a chiederglielo.
> Sul trasmetterlo anche alla bambina… per ora non l’ha fatto, ma per il futuro non posso escluderlo. Una cosa alla volta “Daniele”


io penso che quell'ormai pregressa voglia di sfregio sia "secondaria"
rispetto all'esigenza di capire a che punto state

il traditore vive in una dimensione quasi onirica in cui tutto è permesso e giusto
per capire se c'è margine di ricostruire bisogna che si "svegli"
finchè non si sveglia il tradito è solo un impiccio che ostacola la realizzazione di desideri che che gli sembrano giusti e persino doverosi
se si sveglia (e non è detto che accada) può tornare ad essere la persona che era con i principi, i valori e i sentimenti che aveva: anche questo non è detto che accada e non è detto che, se accade, i sentimenti per il tradito siano quelli che prima manifestava
e comunque questa situazione può mandare il traditore in crisi con sè stesso

insomma, tanti "se" e "potrebbe" 
con un'unica costante
un mondo di dolore e una gran fatica per il tradito
a volte anche per il traditore


----------



## alba43 (16 Febbraio 2011)

*x illusione*

La mia risposta conteneva solo alcuni "consigli" nati dalla mia scarsa conoscenza della tua situazione o meglio, da quanto ho capito leggendo la tua discussione.
Li ritieni inadeguati, bene, hai ragione tu, perchè solo tu conosci tua moglie e te stesso; scusa la mia franchezza, ma io un marito remissivo come te non l' avrei mai accettato, come penso che pochi uomini accetterebbero una moglie come la tua.
Comunque, ti faccio i miei più sinceri auguri perchè, credo,  ne hai veramente 
bisogno.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

alba43 ha detto:


> La mia risposta conteneva solo alcuni "consigli" nati dalla mia scarsa conoscenza della tua situazione o meglio, da quanto ho capito leggendo la tua discussione.
> Li ritieni inadeguati, bene, hai ragione tu, perchè solo tu conosci tua moglie e te stesso; scusa la mia franchezza, ma io un marito remissivo come te non l' avrei mai accettato, come penso che pochi uomini accetterebbero una moglie come la tua.
> Comunque, ti faccio i miei più sinceri auguri perchè, credo, ne hai veramente
> bisogno.


è piuttosto normale che il tradito attraversi un periodo di grossa confusione e incertezza
scambiarla per remissività è, secondo me, sbagliato
si cerca una strada
e si valutano tutte le opzioni
ci si interroga sui propri sentimenti, si cerca dove finisce il dolore per l'offesa percepita in quel comportamento e inizia quello dovuto all'amore che si prova ancora
è una lotta tra parti di sè stessi: amore vs amor proprio ecc.ecc.

in questa fase è secondario ciò che ne pensa il traditore
l' "io" diventa prioritario sul "noi", che in quel momento non si sa neanche se possa sopravvivere

io pensai molto bene a ciò che volevo e a quale era la migliore modalità per perseguirlo
una modalità che tendeva anche a minimizzare gli scossoni per i figli e che a volte costringeva una parte di me, quella impulsiva, alla paralisi

il lavoro che il tradito fa su di sè non è una passeggiata
come il traditore lo interpreta non è fondamentale: in quella fase le idee di quest'ultimo possono essere ben più nebulose

fondamentale è che il traditore decida quale strada vorrebbe percorrere e a quale costo, sapendo che alcune delle strade opzionabili potrebbero essere ostruite e che non necessariamente è tenuto a scalare qualunque ostacolo si trovi innanzi o ingoiare qualunque cosa


----------

